# Closing Dates for New England Mountains - 2015



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2015)

I was pondering what mountains are planning to close on what days so I can attempt to make a plan for Spring Skiing/Boarding.

I found this site, but it does not seem accurate for all:
http://www.onthesnow.com/new-england/projected-closing.html

The only ones I know about from hearing on the radio:

*Killington *- June 1st (6/1)
*Sunday River* - May 2nd (5/2)


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2015)

This thread is pure blasphemy!!!  Way too much snow, across all New England ski areas right now to even ponder this!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 6, 2015)

drjeff said:


> This thread is pure blasphemy!!!  Way too much snow, across all New England ski areas right now to even ponder this!!!!



+ 1.  Too early.....


----------



## mbedle (Mar 6, 2015)

Got to agree, way to early to be thinking about this. But it does bring up a good point - its a shame that places like Stowe are closing a week earlier this year. Given the amount of snow and cold temps, going to be a lot of hiking up the hill in mid April.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2015)

mbedle said:


> Got to agree, way to early to be thinking about this. But it does bring up a good point - *its a shame that places like Stowe are closing a week earlier this year*. Given the amount of snow and cold temps,* going to be a lot of hiking up the hill in mid April*.



Stowe isnt going to be open in mid-April?  Where'd you here that?


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry guys!  I like to plan ahead when I can.  I've also never boarded in April or May, so I'm a "newbie" when it comes to Spring Skiing.


----------



## mbedle (Mar 6, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Stowe isnt going to be open in mid-April?  Where'd you here that?



I heard it last week on a ride up the gondola, but needless to say, don't believe anything you hear on a lift. They are closing on the 19th.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 6, 2015)

Seriously???  No NO NO it is way toooo early for this thread!! My roof finally stopped leaking a couple weeks ago, I'm back from a nearly-snowless Utah trip, I've got 5 weekends here before I'm at Bechelor for an early-spring trip and I DO NOT want to feel like the season is winding down already!
I I I I I I 
<insert meme of bratty toddler pounding a spoon on a highchair>


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 6, 2015)

Seriously, last year's thread didn't start until March 17th and I thought that was even a bit early.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry guys!


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 6, 2015)

Every year, I make at least one, some years several pilgrimages to Stowe, always within the months of Jan-Mar. The town was always a buzz and hotel/motels packed and restaurants busy. A few years ago, we had a lot of snow, and  I trekked up first week in April. I was very surprised how dead everything was. A lot of the hotel/motels were either already closed for the season, or they were limping along on reduced staff. Very few visitors, the mountain was empty, only diehards. Stowe, like so many other resorts, reacts to the business model that make sense based on customer numbers, not amount of snow. 
As an aside note: I was up there in mid December this year and was also surprised to see a number of Hotels were not yet up a running for the season.


----------



## abc (Mar 6, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Sorry guys!  I like to plan ahead when I can.


"when you can". But you can't, not in this case! 

Majority of closing dates are snow (and customer) dependent. With this much snow around, and the cold temperature keeping people from doing their "spring things", many mountain WILL stay open at least a couple extra weekends, as long as there are customers coming.

When you "plan" with faulty information, that's not a plan but an excuse (for doing or not doing certain things). 



> I've also never boarded in April or May, so I'm a "newbie" when it comes to Spring Skiing.


If you're indeed a newbie in skiing/boarding, you're forgiven for such poor attempt to make useless "plan". But if you're not a newbie but never boarded in April? You're a...loser. 

Sorry for being harsh.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 7, 2015)

This thread needs to be deleted, and the op's mouth needs to be washed out with soap!

Talking about closing already...??!  Please make it stop!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmmergauerTele (Mar 7, 2015)

Wildcat already posting that are attempting to reach May - love it!


----------



## Tin (Mar 7, 2015)

Please delete this thread.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Why delete this thread? I've already received  a couple of e-mails from ski areas announcing they're staying open longer than originally scheduled. Both Pico & Mt. Ellen are staying open an extra week past their originally announced closing date. If the ski areas themselves can talk about it why can't we?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I found this site, but it does not seem accurate for all:
> http://www.onthesnow.com/new-england/projected-closing.html




i find this to be a very accurate site for operating status

http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports-by-region/northeast-snow-conditions


----------



## slatham (Mar 7, 2015)

Lets keep it positive! Bromley, a south facing mountain in So VT has already announced plans to be open an additional weekend taking them into mid April. While the title of this thread is depressing, it is reality. But the reality is skiing should stay good much later than normal so I'm staying half full! I just hope I get to the Killington glacier in late April or May.


----------



## machski (Mar 7, 2015)

Killington will be open the longest.  Spring pass pricing is unreal for it.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 7, 2015)

On Killington's site I don't see tickets available for purchase past the end of April.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 7, 2015)

I fully plan on lift serve skiing into May this season.  Possibly June if Killington is still open.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 7, 2015)

Some people! 
Last week at Mount Snow on the lift I heard two different people saying "well this is it , season's almost over" . The second time I heard this I said "why do you say that? look at the snow!". He said well tomorrow is MARCH. I said yup March is historically the largest snow month for southern VT. He said he and most of his friends are done with winter and skiing by March, they're thinking about spring., yadda yadda yadda 
WTF!  If you live in the northeast don't you know that spring doesn't really arrive until late May or June anyway so you might as well ski well into at least April. Killington will probably be open till June this year!


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 7, 2015)

March is the snowiest month in southern VT????  Not according to the stats I've seen.


----------



## benski (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm curious why mountains don't try to end the myth that ski season ends so early. I was skiing in the woods at the bush after people started being shocked there was still snow.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 7, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> March is the snowiest month in southern VT????  Not according to the stats I've seen.


*MONTHLY SNOWFALL AVERAGE*


November29 inchesDecember33 inchesJanuary52 inchesFebruary55 inches*March**57 inches*April24 inches
_(Measured at the 4,000-foot level below the summit of Killington Peak)

Sure seems to be the snowiest month according to K stats._


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 7, 2015)

Ahh...  I was looking at stats for southern Vermont, not a much higher peak in central Vermont.  


.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 7, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Ahh...  I was looking at stats for southern Vermont, not a much higher peak in central Vermont.
> 
> 
> .


I'm pretty sure the same holds true for all VT. ski areas north of K (March is historically the snowiest month). Don't know about southern VT. All I know is since March 1 this year NYC has received more snow than any ski area in VT. I was in VT. all week & we didn't get much. Plenty of fresh snow in NYC when I got home last night.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 7, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> March is the snowiest month in southern VT????  Not according to the stats I've seen.



The last few years it hasn't but historically March has the most snow. I think I saw that Mount Snow averages 48" in March.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2015)

mlctvt said:


> The last few years it hasn't but historically March has the most snow. I think I saw that Mount Snow averages 48" in March.



I'll GLADLY take another 40" or so (they had about 9" this week) on top of what's on the ground at Mount Snow now! My walkway snowbanks from the parking lot into my place are less than a foot away from becoming contiguous with the snow on the roof now, and that has never happened in the almost 8yrs I've owned up here!! 

There's a bunch of snow in So VT now!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2015)

mbedle said:


> I heard it last week on a ride up the gondola, but needless to say, don't believe anything you hear on a lift. They are closing on the 19th.



That's fairly average unless they've been pushing it further in recent years.  I haven't skied Stowe in April in many years and typically don't pay attention to their close dates unless I casually notice it here on the forums like in your post.  In my 7 years as a pass holder there, (last year being 04-05) third weekend in April was the norm. Even the record 2000-2001 winter they closed the third weekend in April. 

IMO, they should stay open until first weekend in May.  They ALWAYS have the snow to and charging what they do; it's the right thing to do by their pass holders.  Even if it's just weekends only after the 3rd weekend in April.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks like Vermont may get a storm next weekend, but will it be snow or not?


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Pico already announced their closing date for 2016, March 27.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 8, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Pico already announced their closing date for 2016, March 27.



Last yr they re opened for 1st wknd in April for a $25 canned food drive ticket I think.   Maybe given the deep coverage they consider that again


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 8, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Pico already announced their closing date for 2016, March 27.



Also, weird they would open Thursday and Friday that week and then close for the season.  Would think opening for the wknd would be the smart play


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 8, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Last yr they re opened for 1st wknd in April for a $25 canned food drive ticket I think.   Maybe given the deep coverage they consider that again


They already announced they'd be open an extra week this year. Didn't hear anything about a canned food drive though.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 8, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Also, weird they would open Thursday and Friday that week and then close for the season.  Would think opening for the wknd would be the smart play


Agree, doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 8, 2015)

mlctvt said:


> Some people!
> Last week at Mount Snow on the lift I heard two different people saying "well this is it , season's almost over" . The second time I heard this I said "why do you say that? look at the snow!". He said well tomorrow is MARCH. I said yup March is historically the largest snow month for southern VT. He said he and most of his friends are done with winter and skiing by March, they're thinking about spring., yadda yadda yadda
> WTF!  If you live in the northeast don't you know that spring doesn't really arrive until late May or June anyway so you might as well ski well into at least April. Killington will probably be open till June this year!


In 50 years of skiing, a few things haven't changed:
1. The skiing industry makes its margins off a base of retail customers who show up routinely between Christmas and March 1.
2. Season pass holders and truly fanatic skiers, whose money is already in the till are the ones who ski after April 1.
3. Snowmaking has pushed back the start of the profitability of skiing to Thanksgiving.  Nothing has worked to get guests out late season.  Areas have been closing with 100% open terrain for decades.  Only a few, such as Killington, have figured out how to market the late season product (and even they forgot until Mike Solimano took over).
4.  While the late season product can be wonderful, it can also be awful.  As such, most resorts stop marketing vacation packages.  I've seen crowds at Killington on bluebird days in May, but I've also seen late season days when the Superstar quad is spinning for a half dozen skiers, all of whom are season pass holders.
5.  So while there is a lot of great skiing after March 1 - even April 1 - yeah, even May 1; the bookkeeping as to whether the season was financially successful or not is over with the first weekend in March.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 8, 2015)

Think Boyne will probably put the _annual screws_ to SL & SR, but once into mid-April they really could do the Thur-Sun schema and push the lift season quite a ways....


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 8, 2015)

I am really hoping to ski into May this year. Last yr my season ended at SR with their final wknd. It's a long offseason and spring skiing rules.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 9, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> They already announced they'd be open an extra week this year. Didn't hear anything about a canned food drive though.



*Bonus Days*
The winter season is going so well that we don't  want it to end. That's right, we are re-opening for a three day weekend.  Join us Friday, April 3 through Sunday April 5 for the final  lift-served Pico runs of the season and our closing festivities!


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 9, 2015)

Actually even staying open later in the day:

BONUS DAYS: Pico Mountain will operate on Friday, Apr. 3 from 9:00 a.m.  to 4:00 p.m. and Saturday and Sunday, Apr. 4 and 5 from 8:30 a.m. to  5:00 p.m.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone know when S6 closes for the season? Info on them is spotty (no conditions report on their website even)
Trying to use a Fox44 voucher Saturday 3/21


----------



## skiMEbike (Mar 9, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Think Boyne will probably put the _annual screws_ to SL & SR, but once into mid-April they really could do the Thur-Sun schema and push the lift season quite a ways....



Curious why you say that?   Aside from SR typically closing too early,  I can't really complain with the end of season schedule & ultimate closing date for the Loaf.   Typically SL will go until the week through April vacation (April 25), and then weekends only until 1 or 2 weekends in May.   Also, I expect with the new SL general manager coming on board effective April 1...I would not expect him to make too many deviations from the past schedules his first month on the job.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Also, weird they would open Thursday and Friday that week and then close for the season.  Would think opening for the wknd would be the smart play



Must be the end of the pay period.... 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 9, 2015)

Whaleback will go wknds only starting after this coming wknd.
They plan to stay open until Sunday 3/29

Pats Peak website shows 3/29 as their final day but that is a calendar they publish before the season even starts.
Not sure if they would consider going a wknd beyond that? They have a big snowmobile event listed for Saturday 4/4 so 3/29 is probably it for them.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 9, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Anyone know when S6 closes for the season? Info on them is spotty (no conditions report on their website even)
> Trying to use a Fox44 voucher Saturday 3/21


Confirmed they are closing Sunday 3/22 so hoping to get there Saturday 3/21 with my wife and son. 
Never been to S6 but its probably a nice low key spot for us that day where the skiing is already paid for.


----------



## Breakout12 (Mar 9, 2015)

Is it safe to assume that most will be open on the last weekend of March?  There's been so much snow and snow making temps that I can't believe the conditions won't permit it, just the economics of staying open late.


----------



## dlague (Mar 9, 2015)

I am confused!  I have yet to even see a spring skiing day and we are talking about closures? Ya got to be kidding!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2015)

dlague said:


> I am confused!  I have yet to even see a spring skiing day and we are talking about closures? Ya got to be kidding!



when there isn't any snow they point to the dirt and say they have to close

when there is a ton of snow they point to the empty parking lot and say they have to close


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 9, 2015)

I wish more mtns would scale back midweek operations late season in favor of going a few extra "wknd only"
Seems to me the economics of it would be much better than spinning lifts for largely passholders midweek in late March.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> I wish more mtns would scale back midweek operations late season in favor of going a few extra "wknd only"
> Seems to me the economics of it would be much better than spinning lifts for largely passholders midweek in late March.



Good point.  I mostly go on weekends anyways, so I support this opinion.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 9, 2015)

Berkshire East extending into April.  Weekends for at least one.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 9, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> I wish more mtns would scale back midweek operations late season in favor of going a few extra "wknd only"
> Seems to me the economics of it would be much better than spinning lifts for largely passholders midweek in late March.



I agree with this.  Even stop turning lifts Monday-Wednesday.  Most mountains aren't busy enough on a Tuesday mid season to really open let alone late March into April.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Bear & Needles will probably close the 12th. Conditions permitting they'll open again the next weekend. The big question is how long K-1 will spin. Wouldn't be the 1st time I've seen it spin into May, Snowdon too for that matter.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 10, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Bear & Needles will probably close the 12th. Conditions permitting they'll open again the next weekend.* The big question is how long K-1 will spin*. Wouldn't be the 1st time I've seen it spin into May, Snowdon too for that matter.



I'm hoping at least the 3rd weekend in April. 


Alex


Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 17, 2015)

This list seems surprisingly accurate based on a cross reference against confirmed closing dates that I've seen the mtns announce.

Some curious ones though:
Cannon 4/12 (not 4/19 as I expected)
Sugarloaf 4/28 (have to think they just guessed on this date---Loaf should go to Mid May)
Killington 5/24 (another guess?)
Black NH (3/23---I will verify this as I may go there this coming wknd or next...not sure why they would close on a Monday?)

http://www.onthesnow.com/projected_closing_all.html


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2015)

Just purely based on historical closing scenarios here.  Mount Snow will spin the lifts until Sunday 4/12 and then IF THE BUSINESS IS THERE that last weekend, and the forecast for the following weekend looks good (i.e. not a washout) they'll determine whether or not they'll open up for the following weekend


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 17, 2015)

This link seems highly accurate. Okemo going quite late this yr!

http://vtskiandride.com/2015/03/11/closing-dates-for-vermont-resorts-announced/


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 17, 2015)

That is weird, the typical Okemo crowd has long since hung up the boards by then. Tossing money out the window.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> This link seems highly accurate. Okemo going quite late this yr!
> 
> http://vtskiandride.com/2015/03/11/closing-dates-for-vermont-resorts-announced/



i would happily ski a warm sunny spring day @ okemo..  one of my best days of family skiing was 70 degree day @ Okemo in April about 5 years ago.  ton of snow and no crowds.


and for a groomed mountain they do offer a number of bump options


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 17, 2015)

If Okemo really is serious about going to 4/26 that Spring pass for $99 is a pretty nice value. 
Can start using it this wknd and get 6 wknds on it.


----------



## dlague (Mar 17, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> This list seems surprisingly accurate based on a cross reference against confirmed closing dates that I've seen the mtns announce.
> 
> Some curious ones though:
> Cannon 4/12 (not 4/19 as I expected)
> ...



Last year Cannon extended one more weekend to April 20th and we were there on the 19th.  I have never found their closing dates to be that accurate on years were there was lots of snow left.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 17, 2015)

dlague said:


> Last year Cannon extended one more weekend to April 20th and we were there on the 19th.  I have never found their closing dates to be that accurate on years were there was lots of snow left.



They always plan a closing of early-mid April.  Then they will extend one week if conditions are good.  But that's all you get.  I'd imagine they'll go to the 19th this year.   (Tram closes 3/29).


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 17, 2015)

There is an old saying in the ski resort biz that the skiers/riders leave before the snow does. If the snow is gone in the major markets like boston and NY/NJ in April and kids sports have begun and boating, biking and golf has started people will stop coming no matter how much snow the resorts in the north have. This year however might be the exception.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 20, 2015)

dlague said:


> Last year Cannon extended one more weekend to April 20th and we were there on the 19th.  I have never found their closing dates to be that accurate on years were there was lots of snow left.



Here is the new date from todays snow report:
*That being said, we've officially decided to extend our season through April 19th...weather permitting of course*


----------



## dlague (Mar 20, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Here is the new date from todays snow report:
> *That being said, we've officially decided to extend our season through April 19th...weather permitting of course*



I expected that - same as last year.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 20, 2015)

Likely be there 4/19 to wrap up Cannon's season.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Cue the depressing piano: Closings 2015*

From yawgoo's FB:



> Yawgoo Valley Ski Area and Water Park
> 
> Closed for the season, it was an awesome one for sure. Thank you all for your loyalty and we will see you this Summer at the Water Park!!!!


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 24, 2015)

From Tuxedo Ridge's FB yesterday:

"Thanks for a GREAT season! The Ridge is closed for skiing, Boarding and Tubing, but we have some great Spring and Summer events happening!"


----------



## Puck it (Mar 24, 2015)

This has been happening out west for quite a while.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 24, 2015)

It snowed in JHole today! 

Of course it was the day after I got the 30 year old e30 BMW out of the barn and put summer rubber on.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 24, 2015)

As of March 15, only Granite Gorge and Ward Hill had thrown in the towel.  There is now a lengthy list on SnowCountry.com  But in New England, the following were added on the 22nd:
Arrowhead
Blandford
Storrs Hill
Suicide Six

There will be many additions as of the 29th.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2015)

Merging this with the other thread on topic.  One depressing thread is slightly better than two.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 24, 2015)

The 3 Southcentral PA hills (Ski Round Top, Ski Liberty, & Ski Whitetail) closed up shop on March 22.  It's a shame as all 3 had enough coverage to make it at least 1 more weekend and potentially into Easter.   No one spring skis at these places, and they've probably been operating in the red since the beginning of March.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 26, 2015)

Sunday 3/29
Dartmouth Skiway, King Pine, McIntyre, Pats Peak, Whaleback


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

Where do you guys see the reports for when places are closing?

I was checking http://vtskiandride.com/ - but they haven't updated their closing dates list since 3/11.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 26, 2015)

Who actually skis at King Pine?  For all of the discussion in this forum, I don't think I have ever seen someone mention that they have skied there.  Is it for resort guests and locals, and that's about it?


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> As of March 15, only Granite Gorge and Ward Hill had thrown in the towel.  There is now a lengthy list on SnowCountry.com  But in New England, the following were added on the 22nd:
> Arrowhead
> Blandford
> Storrs Hill
> ...



I looked at the lift ticket prices for Ward Hill this season and was shocked how much money they are charging for a glorified sledding hill.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 26, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Who actually skis at King Pine?  For all of the discussion in this forum, I don't think I have ever seen someone mention that they have skied there.  Is it for resort guests and locals, and that's about it?



I've never skied there, but I do know that lots of MA families with young kids who are learning, ski there.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 26, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Who actually skis at King Pine?  For all of the discussion in this forum, I don't think I have ever seen someone mention that they have skied there.  Is it for resort guests and locals, and that's about it?


I've skied at King Pine.  They are a very viable small area.  Based on observations their major customer base include:
- Beginners looking for a cheaper mellower place that isn't intimidating (Don't fool yourself: They have a few hairy, albeit short steeps, if there is a more advanced skier in the group. )
- A lot of vacation home owners with young children find it to be a safer place to let their kids hangout without 100% supervision.  The kids, who often want to ski more than their parents, find the vertical more than acceptable
- It is an amenity for the Purity Resort, just as the Wilderness was (will be) for the Balsams and Suicide Six for the Woodstock Inn


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I looked at the lift ticket prices for Ward Hill this season and was shocked how much money they are charging for a glorified sledding hill.


Most skiers ski between 10 and 20 days a winter.  Before I retired, I had a small area in my neighborhood (Blue Hills).  When I took 10 or so runs just in advance of a weekend, I saved a couple of "warm up" runs when the weekend arrived. The turns ultimately enhanced my weekend experience.

Now as for the prices: Based on what I've heard over the years, Ward's major market is their after-school programs.  They are already plenty crowded.  As a result, they can charge what the traffic will bear.

These areas are what provide the next generation of skiers and should be applauded: not scorned.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2015)

I learned how to ski at Ward with one of those after school programs.  Let me tell you, that "glorified sledding hill" looks like Mt. Washington to a seven year old skiing for the first time.  

If it wasn't for Ward Hill, I'd probably be living somewhere down south and swinging a tennis racket all winter.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

I learned at Ward Hill also.  I'm still surprised at how much they charge and get for lift tickets.  It is great for what it is, just overpriced, IMO.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 26, 2015)

Mt Abram announced today that they will close on 4/11.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 26, 2015)

Towel has been thrown at Thunder Ridge.  They were going to try and go for this weekend.  I'm very proud of the new management in regards to snowmaking.  Fool's Delight got some love for the fist time in years, and the mountain made it till the 22nd instead of the historic last day of St. Patty's day.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

Through my email conversations about Ski Club Appreciation Days, I have gotten some additional info on Loon, Stratton, Sugarloaf and Okemo:

*Loon *- South Peak will be shut down Mon-Thursday next week, but open for Easter Weekend.  It will close for the season at the end of the day on Sunday, April 5th.  North Peak and Loon Peak don’t have set closing dates at this time.

*Sugarloaf *- After April 19 we make the decision based on weather and terrain status.  We try to stay open until May 1 for spring skiing, though lifts will be limited to the main mountain.

*Okemo* - We’re staying open 7 days a week through April 12.  If the snow and weather hold we’ll re-open for April 17, 18, and 19, probably just the Clocktower side of the mountain, not Jackson Gore and Solitude.  Then if there’s still decent snow and skier interest, we may open again April 24-26, probably with just the A Quad and Sunburst Six lifts turning.

*Stratton* - Due to close Sunday April 12th at this point, but stay tuned to the website to see if there are changes to that, all depends on the weather conditions and meltdown.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 29, 2015)

Crotched saying they will close this week and re open Saturday 4/5 weather permitting.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 29, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> *Stratton* - Due to close Sunday April 12th at this point, but stay tuned to the website to see if there are changes to that, all depends on the weather conditions and meltdown.



Today (3/29) was the last day for the sun bowl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 29, 2015)

Cranmore opening up next wknd after closing midweek. $39 tickets


----------



## Handbanana (Mar 29, 2015)

Today was the last day the toll house double ran at Stowe. Not that it's some big loss of terrain or anything.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 29, 2015)

Berkshire East closed all week.  They are planning on opening Saturday and Sunday.  Possibly the following weekend too!


----------



## Handbanana (Mar 29, 2015)

The dates are last year's on Stowe's site, but they seem to be following the same schedule with today's toll house closure. So assuming same schedule and fixing the dates it would look like this. 

Late Season Lift Schedule

Sunday, April 5
Last day of operations for:
Gondola
Sunny Spruce Quad
Sensation Quad
Easy Street Double
Tyro and Midway Terrain Parks close

Sunday, April 12
Last day of operations for:
All remaining Spruce lifts: Alpine Double, Adventure Triple, Carpet Surface Lift
Over Easy Gondola

Please note: No beginner terrain open after April 12
Monday, April 13 - Sunday, April 19
FourRunner Quad & Mountain Triple open for top-to-bottom skiing & riding.
Fifth Avenue, Standard and North Slope Terrain Parks open through April 19

Season close at  4pm, April 19


----------



## Quietman (Mar 29, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Crotched saying they will close this week and re open Saturday 4/5 weather permitting.



There was a nice crowd at Crotched today, and everything is very well covered.  The woods didn't soften up as much as I'd hoped, but still skied fairly well. Wish they had the business levels to stay open later than next Sat, but I understand what they're up against. Have fun at Canon tomorrow Joshua!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2015)

Unless the weather looks AWFUL, you can pencil Mount Snow in for at least Sunday, April 19th (possibly with daily operations right up through then) and then possibly weekend only operation after that


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 30, 2015)

Black Mtn of ME is planning to go until Sunday 4/12 (Friday-Sunday 9a-4p until then)


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 30, 2015)

For those who frequent Mount Snow - the Sundance Lodge and parking lot is closed.  We were pretty disappointed with this on Sunday.  We had to park much farther away and people at Sundance just seemed to be a nicer lot from past experiences.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 30, 2015)

Handbanana said:


> The dates are last year's on Stowe's site, but they seem to be following the same schedule with today's toll house closure. So assuming same schedule and fixing the dates it would look like this.
> 
> Late Season Lift Schedule
> 
> ...



For those who have been to Stowe before (or frequent Stowe) - will it be worth it to make the trek up there on April 11th or 12th for their Ski Club Appreciation Day?  Ticket prices are reasonable, but if all of the terrain is either going to be closed or in poor conditions, I wonder if it is worth the trip and ticket prices.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2015)

weather dependent, yes.  

IMO - the terrain quality and variety off the Forerunner Quad is better than most New England ski areas offer in their entirety.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> weather dependent, yes.
> 
> IMO - the terrain quality and variety off the Forerunner Quad is better than most New England ski areas offer in their entirety.



Great, thank you.  How about for beginners?  I saw no beginner terrain after April 12.  My wife is still a beginner.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2015)

limited offerings.  Toll Road is a 4 mile beginner trail off the Forerunner and it's great, but that's it for the Mansfield side.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> limited offerings.  Toll Road is a 4 mile beginner trail off the Forerunner and it's great, but that's it for the Mansfield side.



Awesome info once again, thank you very much.  So looking at the trail map, basically just the left side will be open that weekend?
http://www.skitown.com/gfx/trailmaps/vt20tm01f.jpg


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2015)

Correct.  Minus the toll house area.  It's still a good amount of terrain.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Correct.  Minus the toll house area.  It's still a good amount of terrain.



So would my best bet for a beginner trail would be?
Toll Road > Lower Toll Road > Ryan's Folly > Lullaby Lane > Crossover > Lower Lift Line (to get back to Fourrunner Quad)

Would any of these require any cross-country snowboarding or do they have enough slope to keep going?

Thanks again for the help deadhead!


----------



## CoolMike (Mar 30, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> So would my best bet for a beginner trail would be?
> Toll Road > Lower Toll Road > Ryan's Folly > Lullaby Lane > Crossover > Lower Lift Line (to get back to Fourrunner Quad)
> 
> Would any of these require any cross-country snowboarding or do they have enough slope to keep going?
> ...



These trails are really hard for a snowboarder unless you are pretty good at flat spotting and retaining speed.  Even then this run would be a huge leg burner.  Avoid Toll Road in my opinion.  

Edit:  You'd be much better off on a trail with slightly more average pitch.  Toll road is really flat.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> For those who frequent Mount Snow - the Sundance Lodge and parking lot is closed.  We were pretty disappointed with this on Sunday.  We had to park much farther away and people at Sundance just seemed to be a nicer lot from past experiences.



That's been listed on the snow report for about a week now. Mount Snow is currently using the Sundance lot as a receiving area for 50,000 feet of snowmaking pipe for replacement of old pipe this summer - they've already been doing some welding of segments and have begun dragging sections of pipe over the snow after the lifts close to pre position some segments for installation this summer - they had already brought what looked like 30+ sections of pipe over to the Northface and positioned them behind the loading area for both lifts 

Sometimes bigger picture progresd comes with short term inconveniences


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 30, 2015)

CoolMike said:


> These trails are really hard for a snowboarder unless you are pretty good at flat spotting and retaining speed.  Even then this run would be a huge leg burner.  Avoid Toll Road in my opinion.
> 
> Edit:  You'd be much better off on a trail with slightly more average pitch.  Toll road is really flat.



CoolMike - thank you for your input, that is a good tidbit of information to have.  I am good at flat spotting and retaining speed, but my wife being a beginner, is not.  So, perhaps a better option would be a nice wide Blue-square trail I can take her on which isn't too bad.  One thing she didn't like about Long John @ Mount Snow was that for a good portion of the trail, there is a cliff/dropoff on the side.  That made her a bit nervous.



drjeff said:


> That's been listed on the snow report for about a week now. Mount Snow is currently using the Sundance lot as a receiving area for 50,000 feet of snowmaking pipe for replacement of old pipe this summer - they've already been doing some welding of segments and have begun dragging sections of pipe over the snow after the lifts close to pre position some segments for installation this summer - they had already brought what looked like 30+ sections of pipe over to the Northface and positioned them behind the loading area for both lifts
> 
> Sometimes bigger picture progresd comes with short term inconveniences



Oh I know.  I knew that going in.  Still, it was disappointing to be required to use the Main Base Lodge.


----------



## vonski (Apr 1, 2015)

Sundown done 4/2  throwing the towel with lots of snow left but rain Friday  so they done.!


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 1, 2015)

Waterville extending for an extra weekend on the 11th and 12th.  Total shitshow there today with crowds and lift issues.


----------



## hammer (Apr 1, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Waterville extending for an extra weekend on the 11th and 12th.  Total shitshow there today with crowds and lift issues.


That's what a $1 lift ticket price will get you...my guess is that tomorrow will be a bit less crowded.


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 1, 2015)

vonski said:


> Sundown done 4/2 throwing the towel with lots of snow left but rain Friday so they done.!



That sucks, I was hoping to get there on Friday.  No luck for me when trying to hit new places this year.


----------



## Jully (Apr 1, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Waterville extending for an extra weekend on the 11th and 12th.  Total shitshow there today with crowds and lift issues.



What lift issues do they have? I hadn't heard anything and was considering going after visiting family for easter.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 1, 2015)

The main quad was down til about 11, then start and stop all day.  This created massive lines on the other lifts, except for the northside double. Valley run quad and Sunnyside were start and stop all day also, probably due to massive crowds.  It should be fine this weekend with limited crowds.


----------



## billski (Apr 1, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> So would my best bet for a beginner trail would be?
> Toll Road > Lower Toll Road > Ryan's Folly > Lullaby Lane > Crossover > Lower Lift Line (to get back to Fourrunner Quad)
> 
> Would any of these require any cross-country snowboarding or do they have enough slope to keep going?
> ...



If the triple is running, that is a great place for beginners.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 2, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Waterville extending for an extra weekend on the 11th and 12th.  Total shitshow there today with crowds and lift issues.



Should I expect crowds there on Saturday?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 2, 2015)

I can't speak for crowds as I. Not a Waterville skier, only second time in 8 years or so and don't ski many weekends. The cover was good everywhere, glades open, but skied off conditions by noon. I would think crowds would be light but just a guess.


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2015)

Mt. Ellen, SB North - Sunday Apr 5


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2015)

Sunapee
How can we close on April 12 with all this great snow still?  WE CAN'T!   We are extending the season an additional week and will remain open  through Sunday, April 19


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2015)

Gunstock
We close out the 2015 season with our annual B.Y.O.D.C Pond Skim on Sunday.


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2015)

2 for 1 at Great Glen Trails today & Friday!
 You can ski, go tubing, try snowshoeing ... or even take the Mt Washington SnowCoach!


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2015)

attitash sunday april 5


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2015)

Brettton woods, Last day is april 20, @$17.76.  Get it?
includes a voucher good until dec 23rd 2015.
best deal so far...


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2015)

Looking ahead, Mad River Glen expects its season will run through  Wednesday, April 22, at least, but the number of days beyond that will  be dependent on snow and skier traffic, marketing director Eric Friedman  said.


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2015)

Over at Sugarbush, Mt. Ellen will remain open through Sunday, April 5.  Lincoln Peak will remain open daily through Sunday, April 26. After that  it will close midweek and reopen for its final weekend on Saturday and  Sunday, May 2 and 3, weather permitting.


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2015)

PICO

(as of Thursday, April 02, 2015)       

                         Pico Mountain is closed Monday-Thursday this week, but you'll definitely want to join us for the final three *Bonus Days*  of the season, Friday April 3 through Sunday April 5. It's been an  incredible season here at Pico Mountain and we expect to reopen Friday  with fantastic skiing and riding on all 57 trails. 

As an added  bonus for loyal Pico Fans, the Golden Express and Summit Express are  scheduled to operate an extra hour, until 5:00 p.m, on Saturday April 4.

During the *Bonus Weekend*,  discounted single-day lift tickets will be available all weekend at the  Pico Ticketing Sales Center. With a donation of three non-perishable  food items, one-day lift tickets will be just $25 for all ages  (regularly $69).


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2015)

SADDLEBACK

Thanks to all you wonderful Saddlebackers! We've had a great year and  today wraps up our full-time operation this season. That does NOT mean  that we are done skiing though, weekends from here out. We are closed  until Friday then open Friday April 3rd, Saturday April 4th, and Sunday  April 5th. We will be open Saturdays and Sundays after that through the  spring until the snow is gone!


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2015)

BLACK MOUNTAIN OF MAINE

It's not over yet! Weather depending we aren't wrapping up this season until April 12th


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2015)

List from Ski Vermont, 2 weeks ago.  Dates on some are sliding further out

Cochran’s Ski Area: March 23, 2014
Suicide Six Ski Area: March 23, 2014
Northeast Slopes: March 30, 2014
Middlebury College Snow Bowl: March 30, 2014
Quechee Ski Area: March 30, 2014
Pico Mountain: March 30, 2014
Bolton Valley: April 6, 2014
Bromley Mountain: April 6, 2014
Magic Mountain: April 6, 2014
Q Burke Mountain: April 6, 2014
Mount Snow: mid-April
Okemo Mountain Resort: April 13, 2014
Stratton Mountain Resort: April 13, 2014
Smugglers’ Notch Resort: April 13, 2014
Stowe Mountain Resort: April 20, 2014
Sugarbush Resort: May 4, 2014
Jay Peak Resort: May 11, 2014
Killington Resort: TBD
Mad River Glen: TBD


----------



## Vortex (Apr 2, 2015)

billski said:


> Brettton woods, Last day is april 20, @$17.76.  Get it?
> includes a voucher good until dec 23rd 2015.
> best deal so far...


.
They did this last year as well kind of, with the up to December ticket.


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2015)

SUGARLOAF
Just heard back from SL.  No official date has been set, but I was told that for the most part, they stay open until May 1st.   This might be my last hurrah!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 2, 2015)

Mount Snow is 100% daily operations through April 12th, then likely still daily operations through April 17th (if the weather looks good) - after the 17th the potential to be open for another weekend or two is there *IF* the business volume is there and the weather looks good (I won't add if the snow is still there, as with how much snow they have on the hill now and the impression that the weather is going to be at best "seasonable" if not still below average in general for a few more weeks at least, Mount Snow won't be saying "last chair" due to lack of snow this year)


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 2, 2015)

billski said:


> Brettton woods, Last day is april 20, @$17.76.  Get it?
> includes a voucher good until dec 23rd 2015.
> best deal so far...



I'll be there for this. Wildcat Sunday PM 4/19 $30 and Bretton Woods Patriots Day $17.76!


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 2, 2015)

I just heard (and their web-site confirms it) that Crotched Mountain changed their plans for this weekend!

 They will be open both days 9-5 pm with $29 lift tickets and Easter Sunday, Kids 18 and under "pay their age" for a lift ticket. 

Let management know that you support spring skiing and enjoy the great snow on the mountain. Who knows? If enough people turn out, maybe something will happen on the weekend of April 11-12.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2015)

Hope Crotched has a great turnout.  

I'd be all over it, but I want to get to Loon on Sunday and ski South Peak before it closes for the season.  I've never skied the terrain.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 2, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I just heard (and their web-site confirms it) that Crotched Mountain changed their plans for this weekend!
> 
> They will be open both days 9-5 pm with $29 lift tickets and Easter Sunday, Kids 18 and under "pay their age" for a lift ticket.
> 
> Let management know that you support spring skiing and enjoy the great snow on the mountain. Who knows? If enough people turn out, maybe something will happen on the weekend of April 11-12.



Hmm...
Maybe I could sneak over there on Sunday with my kids for day 40


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 2, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Hope Crotched has a great turnout.
> 
> I'd be all over it, but I want to get to Loon on Sunday and ski South Peak before it closes for the season.  I've never skied the terrain.


Loon is a great choice.  I'll be interested at what you think.  The few times I skied South Peak, it felt to me like they produced a Green, a Blue and a Black; more intended to sell condos than to provide inspiring skiing.  Regardless of whether you like South or not, you should still have a lot to enjoy there.


----------



## benski (Apr 2, 2015)

The valley house trails are closing after this weekend so they can finish blasting the skiers right of valley house traverse before may 1st. They may reopen after blasting.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 2, 2015)

Loon extended daily through April 19th.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 3, 2015)

billski said:


> List from Ski Vermont, 2 weeks ago.  Dates on some are sliding further out
> 
> Cochran’s Ski Area: March 23, 2014
> Suicide Six Ski Area: March 23, 2014
> ...




those are last year's dates.......


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 3, 2015)

Berkshire East may close Sunday not because of operating costs but because the base area is getting pretty cooked.  60 and full sun yesterday took last 6 inches off the open fields around here. Heavy rain tonight will not help them either.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 3, 2015)

billski said:


> If the triple is running, that is a great place for beginners.



Great, thanks for the additional info.  I'm still debating on making the trek up to Stowe next weekend or if I'll stay closer and go to Stratton.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 3, 2015)

FYI - avoid Stowe village and take Moscow or Mayo Farm roads around town.  They're replacing little river bridge in center of town, so traffic is bad.


----------



## billski (Apr 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> FYI - avoid Stowe village and take Moscow or Mayo Farm roads around town.  They're replacing little river bridge in center of town, so traffic is bad.


AND respect the speed limit through there or you WILL get stopped.


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 3, 2015)

billski said:


> AND respect the speed limit through there or you WILL get stopped.



It seems like more people are talking about speed traps this year in VT.  Going to Killington, they used to be only in West Bridgewater.  I'm noticing them both in Woodstock and Plymouth (by the entrance to Round Top).

Are speed traps more widespread in VT this year than in past seasons?


----------



## medfordmike (Apr 3, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Berkshire East may close Sunday not because of operating costs but because the base area is getting pretty cooked.  60 and full sun yesterday took last 6 inches off the open fields around here. Heavy rain tonight will not help them either.



Was heading there Saturday with friends to take advantage of their $30 tickets but their website now says they will be closed on Saturday due to weather.  No mention of Sunday.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 3, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> It seems like more people are talking about speed traps this year in VT.  Going to Killington, they used to be only in West Bridgewater.  I'm noticing them both in Woodstock and Plymouth (by the entrance to Round Top).
> 
> Are speed traps more widespread in VT this year than in past seasons?



Actually those two spots have been patrolled heavily for a few years now...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 3, 2015)

More than a few years.  I used to contend with the Plymouth cop on my way from our home in Ludlow to Killington as a high school student in the early 90s.  Always been bad.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 3, 2015)

Ticket 20-25 years ago in W Bridgewater. Ticket 20 or so years ago in Plymouth. Riding with friends who got tickets a couple times in Woodstock 20 - 30 years ago. Nothing new. Drive slow through the whole are. My lesson was learned long ago.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 3, 2015)

medfordmike said:


> Was heading there Saturday with friends to take advantage of their $30 tickets but their website now says they will be closed on Saturday due to weather.  No mention of Sunday.



I'll be up there tomorrow at the Easter egg hunt and I will likely bring my skis to hike a couple runs on lower comp. I'll investigate the situation. They must be concerned about the surface tomorrow with no freeze tonight.  I still don't understand the move, with temps getting to mid 40s and sun in the afternoon.  They will open Sunday hopefully, should be the last day of the season.


----------



## Quietman (Apr 4, 2015)

Sunday River has announced their plans for April, don't remember White Head being open so late in the past...

Spring Operation Plan
Here's what the month of April looks like as we head towards the last day of the season, Ski Maynia:
- The full mountain will be open through this weekend for Parrothead Festival. After Sunday, April 5 the lower White Cap lifts will no longer operate.
- Aurora, Oz and Jordan will be open through next weekend for pond skimming and passholder weekend. After Sunday, April 12 the Aurora and Jordan lifts will no longer operate. This will also be the last weekend for ski and lift access from South Ridge.
- We will be open daily with terrain on Upper White Cap, Locke Mountain, Barker Mountain and Spruce Peak through Monday, April 20 (Patriot's Day.) After this date we will be open on weekends only and the Spruce Peak Triple will no longer operate.
- The Barker Mountain Express and White Heat Quad will be open for the weekend of April 25-26.
- The Barker Mountain Express will be open on Saturday, May 2 as the last day of the season and free skiing.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 4, 2015)

Berkshire East calling it quits for the season.  Thursday and Fridays warmth and rain last night did them in.


----------



## machski (Apr 5, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Sunday River has announced their plans for April, don't remember White Head being open so late in the past...
> 
> Spring Operation Plan
> Here's what the month of April looks like as we head towards the last day of the season, Ski Maynia:
> ...



Go back to the 1990's, White Heat and Little White Cap were the late season offerings, makingit once to memorial day and often onto mid May.  That plan changed in the 2000's to Barker.  But yes, this is a change.  It had been Barker/Spruce late but many had been asking for WH and Barker to be the late offering.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 7, 2015)

Okay, I've had a hard year for my blog. This is the first post since November, but I've been compile the Eastern Closing Thread online for years...so I wouldn't want to break a tradition. 

84 ski areas are looking to spin this weekend. Most of them in Quebec. (less than half are open midweek also). Many ski areas are saying one more weekend after a successful Easter weekend in the East. Go for it!!!

Ski Mad World : Early Easter, late Spring : Eastern Closing Thread 2014-15 – Part 1
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...spring-eastern-closing-thread-2014-15-part-1/


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 7, 2015)

Welcome back MadPatski!  Nice to hear from you.


----------



## dlague (Apr 7, 2015)

MadPatSki said:


> Okay, I've had a hard year for my blog. This is the first post since November, but I've been compile the Eastern Closing Thread online for years...so I wouldn't want to break a tradition.
> 
> 84 ski areas are looking to spin this weekend. Most of them in Quebec. (less than half are open midweek also). Many ski areas are saying one more weekend after a successful Easter weekend in the East. Go for it!!!
> 
> ...



Nice report!


----------



## Quietman (Apr 7, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow is 100% daily operations through April 12th, then likely still daily operations through April 17th (if the weather looks good) - after the 17th the potential to be open for another weekend or two is there *IF* the business volume is there and the weather looks good (I won't add if the snow is still there, as with how much snow they have on the hill now and the impression that the weather is going to be at best "seasonable" if not still below average in general for a few more weeks at least, Mount Snow won't be saying "last chair" due to lack of snow this year)



Here is their latest update, I may be there this weekend.

_We plan to be open daily, through April 12. There is a very good chance we will go beyond the 12th but we want to wait and see what Mother Nature serves up and if people keep skiing. After April 12th, we may close midweek and reopen for the weekend or if weather is good we could keep running daily – we will look at all options. And as soon as we know, we will let you know._


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 7, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Here is their latest update



Yep, I had Mt. Snow already.




			
				deadheadskier[/FONT said:
			
		

> ]Welcome back MadPatski! Nice to hear from you.



Thanks dlague and deadheadskier.​


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 8, 2015)

MadPatSki, nice to see you back!  I had posted something a couple of weeks ago in the trip reports forum asking about your whereabouts.  I miss your trip reports!


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 8, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> MadPatSki, nice to see you back!  I had posted something a couple of weeks ago in the trip reports forum asking about your whereabouts.  I miss your trip reports!



Thanks. I didn't see that. I mentioned it at the start of my blog post. It has been some challenging times. I'll respond directly on the other thread.


----------



## spiderpig (Apr 8, 2015)

Okemo had planned to be Friday-Sunday only after this weekend through April 26. Now staying daily through April 19 and still planning Friday-Sunday for that last weekend.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 9, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Here is their latest update, I may be there this weekend.
> 
> _We plan to be open daily, through April 12. There is a very good chance we will go beyond the 12th but we want to wait and see what Mother Nature serves up and if people keep skiing. After April 12th, we may close midweek and reopen for the weekend or if weather is good we could keep running daily – we will look at all options. And as soon as we know, we will let you know._



The final verdict is out - daily operations through this Monday the 13th, then shut down Tues-Thurs and reopen on Friday the 17th for 1 more weekend with a closing date of Sunday the 19th.

Mount Snow will be skiing on the Main Face, Northface and Carinthia during that time frame.  This is a nice change for them, and one that passholders have asked for, as usually the last weekend it's just Carinthia

I'll be there for closing day, hopefully sporting a nice tan, as me and my family fly back from Florida on Saturday the 18th.  I guessed a few months ago as I was booking a family trip to Florida during my kids spring break week that Mount Snow might do something like that, so were skiing this Saturday and Sunday, fly to Florida on Monday, back home to CT Saturday PM and then right on up to VT for closing day!  I haven't missed a weekend yet at Mount Snow this season, and I'm not about to let that streak come to an end!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2015)

drjeff said:


> The final verdict is out - daily operations through this Monday the 13th, then shut down Tues-Thurs and reopen on Friday the 17th for 1 more weekend with a closing date of Sunday the 19th.
> 
> Mount Snow will be skiing on the Main Face, Northface and Carinthia during that time frame.  This is a nice change for them, and one that passholders have asked for, as usually the last weekend it's just Carinthia



sunbrook open this weekend?


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 9, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> sunbrook open this weekend?



I thought I read Sunbrook was closed as of last weekend.  That could be wrong though.  On Snow's website, the 2 lifts over on Sunbrook are both shown as closed, but is that because it is a Thursday?


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 9, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> sunbrook open this weekend?




It was closed last Saturday.


----------



## benski (Apr 9, 2015)

Sugarbush is closing the gatehouse lift for the season on Sunday. The Valley house trails may reopen for the weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Apr 9, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> sunbrook open this weekend?





Jcb890 said:


> I thought I read Sunbrook was closed as of last weekend.  That could be wrong though.  On Snow's website, the 2 lifts over on Sunbrook are both shown as closed, but is that because it is a Thursday?





WoodCore said:


> It was closed last Saturday.



Nope - Sunbrook closed for the season on Sunday March 29th - there was some talk about re-opening it last weekend, but they didn't. 

Mount Snow also just announced (I found out via an e-mail giving me a registration fee refund for my son and then saw it confirmed on their events page) that the Glade-iator bump comp held on Ripcord, which was rescheduled from last Sunday (Ripcord was frozen up SOLID with no chance of softening last Sunday) to this Saturday, has now been cancelled due to "snow and weather conditions" 

Kind of confuses me as from what I could see from both Committed and River Run last weekend (the ropes were up last weekend every time I went by the frozen up Ripcord) the snow looked plentiful and the weather looks decent for Saturday??


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 9, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Nope - Sunbrook closed for the season on Sunday March 29th - there was some talk about re-opening it last weekend, but they didn't.
> 
> Mount Snow also just announced (I found out via an e-mail giving me a registration fee refund for my son and then saw it confirmed on their events page) that the Glade-iator bump comp held on Ripcord, which was rescheduled from last Sunday (Ripcord was frozen up SOLID with no chance of softening last Sunday) to this Saturday, has now been cancelled due to "snow and weather conditions"
> 
> Kind of confuses me as from what I could see from both Committed and River Run last weekend (the ropes were up last weekend every time I went by the frozen up Ripcord) the snow looked plentiful and the weather looks decent for Saturday??



I wonder if they are worried about icy conditions with all of the rain today/tomorrow?


----------



## ss20 (Apr 9, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Nope - Sunbrook closed for the season on Sunday March 29th - there was some talk about re-opening it last weekend, but they didn't.
> 
> Mount Snow also just announced (I found out via an e-mail giving me a registration fee refund for my son and then saw it confirmed on their events page) that the Glade-iator bump comp held on Ripcord, which was rescheduled from last Sunday (Ripcord was frozen up SOLID with no chance of softening last Sunday) to this Saturday, has now been cancelled due to "snow and weather conditions"
> 
> Kind of confuses me as from what I could see from both Committed and River Run last weekend (the ropes were up last weekend every time I went by the frozen up Ripcord) the snow looked plentiful and the weather looks decent for Saturday??



Sunday would've been great.  Nothing will be ice when it's 60 degrees, northern exposure or not.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 9, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Sunday would've been great.  Nothing will be ice when it's 60 degrees, northern exposure or not.



Yeah really!  With the weather forecasts for Sunday, I'm really regretting agreeing to reschedule Easter to this Sunday for the wife's family.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 9, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I wonder if they are worried about icy conditions with all of the rain today/tomorrow?





ss20 said:


> Sunday would've been great.  Nothing will be ice when it's 60 degrees, northern exposure or not.



I just got the low down on the reason for the cancellation of the Glade-iator - Basically, due to more freeze than thaw time the last few weeks, Ripcord, for safety reasons, has been closed.  During that time, due to a combo of some natural snow blow in and some melting, the usually big bumps have become pretty small with a bunch of ugly, crusty snow in the troughs.  Friday night, it's likely to get below freezing at Ripcord's elevation and even with temps projected to warm into the 50's at elevation on Saturday afternoon, Ripcord would likely still be in less than stellar condition most of, if not all Saturday, and hence the decision to cancel it.

No word on why they didn't move it to Sunday as what would amount to "plan C" after having to originally move it from last weekend


----------



## skifree (Apr 9, 2015)

bummer.   ripcord was in great shape all year.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 9, 2015)

Full edit on the list of 84 ski areas initially listed as possibly open.  A few confirmations and a few changed dates.

Two aren't opening this weekend : Mont Cascades QC and Holimont NY

Final day confirmations :

Le Relais QC : April 19

Extensions :

April 19 : Tremblant QC and Royal NY 
April 26 : Okemo VT

Full edited list here : https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...spring-eastern-closing-thread-2014-15-part-1/


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Nope - Sunbrook closed for the season on Sunday March 29th - there was some talk about re-opening it last weekend, but they didn't.



crazy, i was there on 29th.  so much snow , just run the little double up bear trap and let people ski the sunny side!!!!!


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 10, 2015)

MRG is now selling tickets on Liftopia through the 18th.  So it looks like they'll be open next week.  My plan for the week is Whiteface, Bolton, Jay, MRG, Smuggs, Killington.  If anybody would like to make some turns feel free to PM me.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 10, 2015)

jaytrem said:


> MRG is now selling tickets on Liftopia through the 18th.  So it looks like they'll be open next week.  My plan for the week is Whiteface, Bolton, Jay, MRG, Smuggs, Killington.  If anybody would like to make some turns feel free to PM me.




$25 mid-week lift tickets at MRG next week!


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 10, 2015)

jaytrem said:


> MRG is now selling tickets on Liftopia through the 18th.  So it looks like they'll be open next week.  My plan for the week is Whiteface, Bolton, Jay, MRG, Smuggs, Killington.  If anybody would like to make some turns feel free to PM me.



I'm looking for a marathon and use my mostly unused Foxcard. 

I'm also updating the Ski Mad World list on my blog and preparing for next week's post.

Something important for your plan next week jaytrem...

Whiteface is going weekend only after Sunday April 12.
Bolton's last day is Sunday.

However you're midweek skiing plans at Jay, MRG, Smuggs, Killington are fine.

I'm looking to ski WF, Gore, Jay, Smuggs, Bolton, MRG, Cannon which are still left on my card. I've already lost Suicide Six, Middlebury and Burke. Man, the fact that the whole family has been sick in the last two weeks, including Easter weekend totally changed our skiing plans.


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 10, 2015)

MadPatSki said:


> Something important for your plan next week jaytrem...
> 
> Whiteface is going weekend only after Sunday April 12.
> Bolton's last day is Sunday.
> ...



Thanks, I have WF the Bolton locked in for Sat/Sun.  Doing the early drive tomorrow from NJ to WF.  Killington is locked in for Thurs.  The 3 in the middle will be based on weather.  I was hoping for Gore on Thur so that I could save my Killington ticket, but no luck.  But I'm just happy MRG decided to stay open for the week.  Most excited about Bolton since I haven't been there in about 25 years.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 13, 2015)

Big Boulder in PA is now planning to reopen next Saturday 4/18.
(putting all those larger mountains further north to shame)


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Big Boulder in PA is now planning to reopen next Saturday 4/18.
> (putting all those larger mountains further north to shame)



That is awesome!


----------



## Rowsdower (Apr 13, 2015)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Big Boulder in PA is now planning to reopen next Saturday 4/18.
> (putting all those larger mountains further north to shame)



Hopefully it doesn't rain. Was up Sunday and it was 70 degrees with full sun. Gonna end it on that high note myself.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 13, 2015)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Big Boulder in PA is now planning to reopen next Saturday 4/18.
> (putting all those larger mountains further north to shame)




Wow...? Mid 60-70 all week ...Ok :-o


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm in Vermont until tomorrow ... I've already have a draft of who's left. The number is down to 42 (Canada 20, US 22). Open daily is down to 21. About a dozen are looking past next weekend.

Update on the blog sometimes on Wednesday. I'll put up the link here.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2015)

Didn't shred the gnar, but there was skiing to be had in Chicago today.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 14, 2015)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Big Boulder in PA is now planning to reopen next Saturday 4/18.
> (putting all those larger mountains further north to shame)



Judging by the lift line reports on Sunday, there are still plenty of people looking to make turns.  Glad to hear this.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 14, 2015)

We sure had a large crowd at Cannon Sunday filling Echo Lake parking lot and parked up and down the no parking road by Brookside and on Mittersill road.


----------



## billski (Apr 14, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> We sure had a large crowd at Cannon Sunday filling Echo Lake parking lot and parked up and down the no parking road by Brookside and on Mittersill road.



Did it seem like it was only the hard cores who were out?


----------



## yeggous (Apr 14, 2015)

billski said:


> Did it seem like it was only the hard cores who were out?



No, I was surprised how many kids there were. Lots of knuckle dragging teenagers too.


----------



## frapcap (Apr 14, 2015)

Stowe and Smuggs shutter after Sunday.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> We sure had a large crowd at Cannon Sunday filling Echo Lake parking lot and parked up and down the no parking road by Brookside and on Mittersill road.



It was impressive!  And no real event going on other than the pond skim (which I don't think is a huge draw).  I'm thinking that lots of people had left over vouchers etc that weren't getting used up during the brutal cold this winter.  They saw Sunday as one of the last (and maybe best) chances to finally get to Cannon this season.  Probably true for a lot of the other busy places this weekend.


----------



## dlague (Apr 14, 2015)

yeggous said:


> No, I was surprised how many kids there were. Lots of knuckle dragging teenagers too.



Seemed like both Saturday and Sunday had lots of newbies as well.  However, Saturday was not the best day for a newbie!  I thought it was cool to see!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 14, 2015)

frapcap said:


> Stowe and Smuggs shutter after Sunday.



Mount Snow's last day is Sunday and tickets are $19.54.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 14, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Mount Snow's last day is Sunday and tickets are $19.54.



$19.54 in advance (by friday night), not sure what the walk up price is, do you know?


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 14, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> $19.54 in advance (by friday night), not sure what the walk up price is, do you know?



No, I am not sure.  The site just says to buy online in advance for $19.54 and says that the $19.54 price is not valid at the window.  I assume they will charge normal spring price at the window on Sunday from the lack of specifics.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 14, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> No, I am not sure.  The site just says to buy online in advance for $19.54 and says that the $19.54 price is not valid at the window.  I assume they will charge normal spring price at the window on Sunday from the lack of specifics.



hopefully a solid weather forecast is in place Friday afternoon... hate to drop the $20 to find out it is going to rain.. i'm whimpy, not going to spend 6 hours in the car to ski a rainy sunday.


----------



## billski (Apr 14, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> . hate to drop the $20 .


  YOU are cheaper than ME!
The bar will be open


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 14, 2015)

billski said:


> YOU are cheaper than ME!
> The bar will be open




Ha, that does make me sound cheaper than i really am.. if i spend the $20 i'll feel compelled to spend the 6 hours in the car, that part is worse (for a rainy day).


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 14, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> Ha, that does make me sound cheaper than i really am.. if i spend the $20 i'll feel compelled to spend the 6 hours in the car, that part is worse (for a rainy day).



I kind of enjoy the ride myself.  Though driving home is a bit long and boring after a long day of riding.

Has anyone gone before?  Is it normally packed for the final day?

I checked Weather Underground the other day and they were calling for rain Saturday, but clear Sunday.  Just checked and it is showing clear Saturday and Sunday.
I also checked Snow-Forecast and that site is calling for rain both Saturday and Sunday.

Rain makes everything awful.  If it is supposed to rain, I'll probably pass on the day also.  I'm certainly tempted though because I am also very cheap and $19.54 is a nice price.:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 14, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I kind of enjoy the ride myself.  Though driving home is a bit long and boring after a long day of riding.
> 
> Has anyone gone before?  Is it normally packed for the final day?
> 
> ...



3 hours driving back to CT in rain is not my idea of enjoyable ;-)


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 14, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> 3 hours driving back to CT in rain is not my idea of enjoyable ;-)



Well yeah, rain throws it all out the window.  Boarding in the rain is awful.  I imagine skiing in the rain is no better.  I always bring a change of clothes to change into though for when I'm done, so being dry on the ride home isn't something I'm worried about.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 14, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Well yeah, rain throws it all out the window.  Boarding in the rain is awful.  I imagine skiing in the rain is no better.  I always bring a change of clothes to change into though for when I'm done, so being dry on the ride home isn't something I'm worried about.



Skiing in the rain isn't too bad> skiers don't sit on their asses at the top of the trail to put their boards on.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 14, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Skiing in the rain isn't too bad> skiers don't sit on their asses at the top of the trail to put their boards on.



:lol: You got us snowboarders there!  However, 9 times out of 10, I can find a spot off the lift to stand and do it.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone know how late Killington stays open midweek? I keep saying I'm going to skip work to ski and now my options are becoming limited.


----------



## dlague (Apr 15, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I kind of enjoy the ride myself.  Though driving home is a bit long and boring after a long day of riding.
> 
> Has anyone gone before?  Is it normally packed for the final day?
> 
> ...



Well Cannon's weather report so far on accuweather looks good for this weekend possible spot shower on Saturday but that's nothing!  We are probably looking at Mount Snow or Okemo for Saturday and it looks good there as well.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 15, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Anyone know how late Killington stays open midweek? I keep saying I'm going to skip work to ski and now my options are becoming limited.



Off the top of my mind it was May 3rd was when they were switching to weekends only this season.

I arrived late from a few days in Vermont; I have a draft version of what's left. I'll try to post it shortly.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 15, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> No, I am not sure.  The site just says to buy online in advance for $19.54 and says that the $19.54 price is not valid at the window.  I assume they will charge normal spring price at the window on Sunday from the lack of specifics.



The walk up rate last weekend was $70 - not sure what it will be this weekend - most of the same terrain and lifts and services will be available the way it looks though


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 15, 2015)

First day back at my computer after 4 glorious Spring skiing days in the East. It doesn't get any better than that. Here is this week's rundown on who and where will lifts spin in the East.

Go get some turns!!!! I'm going back...
*

Melting…snow and list are melting : Eastern Closing Thread 2014-15 – Part 2*


For those curious, I skied Gore, Bolton, Mad River Glen and Smugglers' Notch in the last 4 days. I need to get serious with the Foxcard before it is too late. Vouchers left that I can still use are Whiteface, Cannon and Jay.


----------



## Robbski (Apr 15, 2015)

dlague said:


> Well Cannon's weather report so far on accuweather looks good for this weekend possible spot shower on Saturday but that's nothing!  We are probably looking at Mount Snow or Okemo for Saturday and it looks good there as well.



Hit Okemo today (4/15) Great skiing all over the mountain (except Jackson Gore which was closed).  They claimed 76 trails open an I have no reason to disagree.  Got on the mountain at 11 and skied hard until 2 in bluebird 60 degree weather.  No lines and not many skiers or riders sharing the space.

 My first time there and I didn't pay much attention to trail names etc.  A few surprise grass patches and some thin spots with rocks lurking here and there.   My overall impression was that it's a fun place to cruise but you'd have to make an effort to scare yourself.


----------



## dlague (Apr 15, 2015)

Robbski said:


> Hit Okemo today (4/15) Great skiing all over the mountain (except Jackson Gore which was closed).  They claimed 76 trails open an I have no reason to disagree.  Got on the mountain at 11 and skied hard until 2 in bluebird 60 degree weather.  No lines and not many skiers or riders sharing the space.
> 
> My first time there and I didn't pay much attention to trail names etc.  A few surprise grass patches and some thin spots with rocks lurking here and there.   My overall impression was that it's a fun place to cruise but you'd have to make an effort to scare yourself.



Definitely a place to cruise but the trails do not offer much character.  On a mid winter day I think fast cruisers can be fun so I do not mind it.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 15, 2015)

okemo usually does some pretty good spring bumps, any to be found?


----------



## Robbski (Apr 15, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> okemo usually does some pretty good spring bumps, any to be found?



a couple of trails, bumps were kind of underdeveloped but nice and soft.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 16, 2015)

Im hearing Magic is opening for Saturday only $30 from 10-4.


----------



## machski (Apr 16, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Anyone know how late Killington stays open midweek? I keep saying I'm going to skip work to ski and now my options are becoming limited.



I believe only til 4pm until only Superstar lift.  K1 is now suppose to be open continuous through next weekend along with SS.


----------



## billski (Apr 17, 2015)

Saddleback closes this sunday 4/19.  I'll be there.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 17, 2015)

machski said:


> I believe only til 4pm until only Superstar lift.  K1 is now suppose to be open continuous through next weekend along with SS.


That is an impressive amount of terrain this late in the season.  Only maybe the Loaf or Jay has more next week?


----------



## spiderpig (Apr 17, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> okemo usually does some pretty good spring bumps, any to be found?



Triplesec, Black Out, and Ledges holding strong. Sel's Choice okay, too.


----------



## spiderpig (Apr 18, 2015)

Okemo is going to open the first weekend in May if they can. There is enough snow on some trails, but I doubt they find it worthwhile.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 18, 2015)

spiderpig said:


> Okemo is going to open the first weekend in May if they can. There is enough snow on some trails, but I doubt they find it worthwhile.



They already said this will be there last weekend, with next weekend being "conditions permitting".


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 19, 2015)

ss20 said:


> They already said this will be there last weekend, with next weekend being "conditions permitting".



I hope Okemo is open Friday- Sunday.  I was given two vouchers the other day but all powers are against me skiing anymore this season!


----------



## spiderpig (Apr 19, 2015)

ss20 said:


> They already said this will be there last weekend, with next weekend being "conditions permitting".



They're almost certainly going to be open next weekend. And I talked to someone who works there that said they would consider being open in May. And you can still ski the trees in certain spots. 



> It is official, the plan is to be open for skiing and riding another four days, including today. After today we'll be open April 24, 25 and 26. Trails will be determined as we get closer to the weekend.


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 19, 2015)

Today was the last day for Mad River Glen.  Meanwhile at Mt Ellen there is still top to bottom uninterrupted skiing for anyone willing to skin up....


----------



## benski (Apr 19, 2015)

sugarbush also lost castle rock saturday.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 19, 2015)

drjeff said:


> The walk up rate last weekend was $70 - not sure what it will be this weekend - most of the same terrain and lifts and services will be available the way it looks though



Mt. Snow was pretty good today.  Can't ask for too much more for $20 and with it being their last day of operations.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 19, 2015)

spiderpig said:


> They're almost certainly going to be open next weekend. And I talked to someone who works there that said they would consider being open in May. And you can still ski the trees in certain spots.



I hope the weather is good for them next weekend.  This up coming week seems much colder and wetter.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 19, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Mt. Snow was pretty good today.  Can't ask for too much more for $20 and with it being their last day of operations.



Yup - just a really fun spring day for sure! 

And if it wasn't for the major snowmaking pipe replacement project for next season already underway that is scheduled to REALLY ramp up starting tomorrow and continue until the snow melts out (its much easier to drag the new pipe up the mountain and the old pipe down and off the mountain on snow vs on dirt) they certainly had enough snow left on the mountain at the end of today, and looking at this weeks forecast, to have allowed them to ski next weekend if the construction project wasn't going to be in full effect


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 20, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Yup - just a really fun spring day for sure!
> 
> And if it wasn't for the major snowmaking pipe replacement project for next season already underway that is scheduled to REALLY ramp up starting tomorrow and continue until the snow melts out (its much easier to drag the new pipe up the mountain and the old pipe down and off the mountain on snow vs on dirt) they certainly had enough snow left on the mountain at the end of today, and looking at this weeks forecast, to have allowed them to ski next weekend if the construction project wasn't going to be in full effect



I noticed on Plummet over on the North Face they had all sorts of pipes laid out on the ground ready to get going, otherwise Plummet looked like it had plenty of snow to be open if it had been groomed.  I didn't see any others up close, but I'm sure there was at least a couple of other trails which this also was going on.  I wonder if they really would have had enough snow.  They had plenty for Sunday, but some rock spots were starting to show and as the day went on, I was seeing some branches/sticks coming up through the snow.  It isn't supposed to be really warm this week, but 40's and 50's with some rain.  I would think that would ruin most of the rest of the snow that is up there.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 20, 2015)

Bretton Woods closing with plenty of snow.   


.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 20, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Bretton Woods closing with plenty of snow.
> 
> 
> .



Yep!   From this AM Patriots Day special!  Snowmaking runs still have a deep base


----------



## drjeff (Apr 20, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I noticed on Plummet over on the North Face they had all sorts of pipes laid out on the ground ready to get going, otherwise Plummet looked like it had plenty of snow to be open if it had been groomed.  I didn't see any others up close, but I'm sure there was at least a couple of other trails which this also was going on.  I wonder if they really would have had enough snow.  They had plenty for Sunday, but some rock spots were starting to show and as the day went on, I was seeing some branches/sticks coming up through the snow.  It isn't supposed to be really warm this week, but 40's and 50's with some rain.  I would think that would ruin most of the rest of the snow that is up there.



The pipes on Plummet are part of the off season snowmaking pipe replacement Mount Snow is doing.  And I'm hoping that they'll be moving the pipes from skiers right where they have been for years to skiers left, which will allow them to make snow on Plummet much more often and not be at the mercy of the prevailing Northwest winds direction that can bury the guns with the original snowmaking pipe on the right set (they used to drag hoses over to Jaws every now and then and hence why they put the pipes over there years ago)


----------



## dlague (Apr 20, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Yep!   From this AM Patriots Day special!  Snowmaking runs still have a deep base



Nice I thought about going this morning but bailed.  Glad to someone get it.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> Nice I thought about going this morning but bailed.  Glad to someone get it.



I also bailed...skied Whiteface and Cannon this weekend and was hoping to make to BW for Monday, but forecast, a lot of skiing, being away from family ... and paying to ski in the potential rain made take a break.

Hoping to continue the Foxcard marathon in the next few days. I also have Jay left which would make it #9, not bad considering that I had also had used Owl's Head and Titus until April 11. Gore, Bolton, MRG, Smuggs from April 11-14. WF and Cannon last weekend.

Regardless the temperatures are falling, snow will be falling in some areas and skiing with lifts spinning are also falling. Go skiing while you can. Great conditions !!!

[h=2]Falling temperatures, snow and options – Eastern Closing Thread 2015 – Week 3[/h]https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...d-options-eastern-closing-thread-2015-week-3/


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 24, 2015)

Who's going to be open Friday May 1st? Want to head up somewhere to close off the season, but thinking more options will be available on the 2nd.


----------



## Quietman (Apr 24, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Who's going to be open Friday May 1st? Want to head up somewhere to close off the season, but thinking more options will be available on the 2nd.



Killington will be *OPEN*


----------



## PowderMonster (Apr 24, 2015)

That's no surprise. Killington's always open until, like May 10th.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 24, 2015)

Sugarloaf is planning on running the Superquad only daily til May 3. Skyline also this weekend.  According to their daily report.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 25, 2015)

You don't close the_ mountains_...they're always open and free.    People close _Resorts_...those are man-made and operate within a monetary system...


----------



## machski (Apr 27, 2015)

PowderMonster said:


> That's no surprise. Killington's always open until, like May 10th.



I believe K's trimming back to Fri-Sun after May 3rd this year.


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2015)

machski said:


> I believe K's trimming back to Fri-Sun after May 3rd this year.



Yup on their Conditions page



> The Superstar Express Quad will be spinning until 5:00 p.m. daily through May 3, 2015 then weekends/holidays only as long as conditions permit.


----------



## SnowRider (Apr 27, 2015)

Killington tweeted at the MTNmeister account June. Not sure how official it is but it looks like they're really going for it this year. Tweet below.

https://twitter.com/KillingtonMtn/status/592787212657422340


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 27, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Killington will be *OPEN*



Wildcat is Open Fri., Sat & Sun


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 29, 2015)

Ski Mad World's list for this week.

Not to bad, only 2 ski resorts that opened last weekend are calling it a season.

Potentially 8 will be spinning this weekend in the East. Only 2 daily.

May or May not? Eastern Closing Thread 2015 – Week 4
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2015/04/22/may-or-may-not-eastern-closing-thread-2015-week-4/

Powdermonster wrote:


> That's no surprise. Killington's always open until, like May 10th.​



Always...well, for the last two seasons. The dark ages at Kmart had them not reach the second weekend in May in 7 years straight. But if you look since May 1977, those were the only seasons where they didn't make it. 

List of K seasons since 1966-67:
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...-are-back-for-its-pass-and-card-holders-only/


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 29, 2015)

MadPatSki said:


> Ski Mad World's list for this week.
> 
> Not to bad, only 2 ski resorts that opened last weekend are calling it a season.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this stuff and keeping track.  Do you update your blog like this every year?  If so, I may need to bookmark ya!


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 29, 2015)

MadPatSki said:


> Always..*.well, for the last two seasons*. The dark ages at Kmart had them not reach the second weekend in May in 7 years straight. But if you look since May 1977, those were the only seasons where they didn't make it.


Killington closed May 18 last year & May 26 the year before.


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2015)

Yesterday Killington posted this on FB:



> Get ready to jump for joy!
> 
> We've got so much snow that we're adding lifts this weekend! The Canyon Quad and one Snowdon lift will spin on Saturday and Sunday, boosting the trail count into the 40s.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 29, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Thanks for posting this stuff and keeping track.  Do you update your blog like this every year?  If so, I may need to bookmark ya!



The quick answer is "yes". The blog has the info since 2006.

I started keeping track back in the late 1980s/early 1990s when I was in university. I was always looking for late ski options, especially the cheap ones. Unfortunately I never kept the information, maybe some of it is lost in the old rec.skiing newsgroups? My blog started in 2010, but I've copied some old posts what I wrote back when this thread used to be on FirstTracksOnline ski forum. 

Call me the archival skiing geek.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 29, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Killington closed May 18 last year & May 26 the year before.


Isn't that what I said???

_Always.._*.well, for the last two seasons. 
*
Always = always making it to May 10.

Before the last two years, K hadn't made it to May 10 in 7 years straight. ... which also are the only seasons since 1977 that didn't make it that far.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 29, 2015)

MadPatSki said:


> Isn't that what I said???
> 
> _Always.._*.well, for the last two seasons.
> *
> ...



I knew what you meant, but your grammar made it a bit confusing I suppose.  If you had said "well, *except* for the last 2 seasons".  Then it would have been completely clear


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 29, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I knew what you meant, but your grammar made it a bit confusing I suppose.  If you had said "well, *except* for the last 2 seasons".  Then it would have been completely clear



It was 1:24am when I posted. 

I should have said "well, not really always, it used to be, but not in recent history. Except for the last 2 season, K didn't make it to May 10 since 2005."

Okay, now it is really confusing.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 29, 2015)

MadPatSki said:


> It was 1:24am when I posted.
> 
> I should have said "well, not really always, it used to be, but not in recent history. Except for the last 2 season, K didn't make it to May 10 since 2005."
> 
> Okay, now it is really confusing.



I understood what you were getting at the first time, just pointing out where the confusion could have come from.:grin:

In any case, thank you for your effort with the list!


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 29, 2015)

MadPatSki said:


> Isn't that what I said???



I'm not sure, but I think he was pointing out the closing dates for 2012/2013 and 2013/2014 because the list you linked to was only updated through opening day of 2012/2013.


----------



## ironhippy (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm hoping to hit up Murdochville this weekend, they are now looking for 2 patrollers in order to open this weekend.

I've got my hotel booked, so if they don't turn on the lift, I'll be earning turns somewhere in the Chic Chocs

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Club-de-Ski-Mont-Miller/107257929303610

They also got 10 cms of snow yesterday with more coming before it ends tomorrow, it's supposed to warm and sunny on the weekend.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 29, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> I'm hoping to hit up Murdochville this weekend, they are now looking for 2 patrollers in order to open this weekend.
> 
> I've got my hotel booked, so if they don't turn on the lift, I'll be earning turns somewhere in the Chic Chocs
> 
> ...



Good call. I noticed that also, although I'm not a patroller. NB is definitely closer than Ottawa.


----------



## ironhippy (Apr 29, 2015)

they just removed their post looking for patrollers, so I'm assuming that means they found some and I'll be hiking less this weekend!

It's still a 6+ hour drive for me, but the 2nd half of the drive through the Gaspe is amazing, so I don't mind it too much.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 29, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> they just removed their post looking for patrollers, so I'm assuming that means they found some and I'll be hiking less this weekend!
> 
> It's still a 6+ hour drive for me, but the 2nd half of the drive through the Gaspe is amazing, so I don't mind it too much.



They'll have 100% of the terrain open on natural snow. Wish I had more time and that it was closer.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 30, 2015)

Updated the blog post above:

Nothing tentative. All confirmed for this weekend and June 1 for Killington. The big snowpack has some areas adding extra lifts from their initial plan (Killington, Sugarloaf) while Miller will have 100% of their terrain open. Oh yeah, Sunday River Ski Maynia skiing is always free. A beautiful weekend of Spring skiing, deep snowpack, sunny and warm weather. It will be the last of the season for 5 of them, only 3 will spins after the following weekend. There is always skiing at Tucks midweek.


Go for it!!!


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 30, 2015)

Another update on the list.

Wachusett is opening Saturday only. That makes it 9 ski areas to choose from in the East.


----------



## dlague (May 4, 2015)

And now down to 2 and possibly 1!


----------



## Jcb890 (May 4, 2015)

I was at Jay Peak Saturday.  Conditions were good as was coverage.  People didn't seem to think they'd re-open this coming weekend with temps getting to ~80 this week.


----------



## catsup948 (May 5, 2015)

Jay Peak calling it quits!  Only Killington remains.


----------



## twinplanx (May 6, 2015)

Anyone thinking of going to Killington this weekend? I'm thinking Sunday...


----------



## machski (May 6, 2015)

twinplanx said:


> Anyone thinking of going to Killington this weekend? I'm thinking Sunday...



I'm going Friday (if I can, planned on skinning/skiing SR yesterday or today but both got deep sixed) and if I do, will post some updates for you.  Pretty sure this warm/dry weather will cut us down to the usual 2 late season routes only.


----------



## dlague (May 6, 2015)

twinplanx said:


> Anyone thinking of going to Killington this weekend? I'm thinking Sunday...



Saturday.


----------



## dlague (May 6, 2015)

Seems kind of sad in some respects.  As I drive north up the 93 in NH, no longer are there vehicles with ski racks or loaded up with ski/snowboarding gear and people.  The list has now dwindled down to the last resort in NE and while I will reach my goal of 50 days on Saturday, I am left wanting more!

Then this video comes out - the end sucks!


----------



## catsup948 (May 7, 2015)

I'm interested to see if killington makes June 1st.  These days of 80 plus really melt snow in a hurry.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 7, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> I'm interested to see if killington makes June 1st.  These days of 80 plus really melt snow in a hurry.


Not going to be easy.

From 9 last weekend to 3, ops, 2 this weekend. Forecast tentative at MSS - tstorm and rain in the forecast for this weekend plus the heat.


MSS = Hill 70
Kmart = Superstar, Skyelark, Bittersweet


May be on Mothers’ Day, Maybe June? – Eastern Closing Thread 2015 – Week 5
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...aybe-june-eastern-closing-thread-2015-week-5/


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 8, 2015)

Still dont see any info on Saint Sauveur for this weekend.


----------



## ironhippy (May 8, 2015)

Saint Sauveur's website has this banner across the top:

Open May 9 and 10 from 11 am to 5 pm (if weather permitting)
$19.99 lift ticket. Free for 12 yrs old and -

http://www.montsaintsauveur.com/en/


----------



## catsup948 (May 8, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> Saint Sauveur's website has this banner across the top:
> 
> Open May 9 and 10 from 11 am to 5 pm (if weather permitting)
> $19.99 lift ticket. Free for 12 yrs old and -
> ...



How does Mont Saint Sauveur current trail offering compare to Killington's?  I've never skied MSS before.  I'm just curious.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 8, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> Saint Sauveur's website has this banner across the top:
> 
> Open May 9 and 10 from 11 am to 5 pm (if weather permitting)
> $19.99 lift ticket. Free for 12 yrs old and -
> ...



SIKSKIER


> Still dont see any info on Saint Sauveur for this weekend.​


There is snow remaining and the lift has been spinning all week (not for the general public - race camp) and will run in the morning this weekend. But are they going to open for the general public if the weather's crappy and no one buys a lift ticket? I guess that is one advantage of being within 40 miles from Montreal.

Here is the main reason why they haven't confirmed yet...:-x





> Sat, 9 MayMainly cloudy. Showers or thunderstorms beginning in the afternoon. Wind becoming southwest 30 km/h gusting to 50 near noon. High 81. UV index 6 or high.NightShowers. Thunderstorms early in the evening. Local amount 30 mm in thunderstorms. Low 59.Sun, 10 MayShowers. High 66.


catsup948


> How does Mont Saint Sauveur current trail offering compare to Killington's? I've never skied MSS before. I'm just curious.



I believe someone also asked that question last season. One trail (rated black, but was once rated as a blue). They have a steeper one, but that one has closed since.

Here are a few TRs with pics. There are a bunch of pics in the first two. That should give you a good idea of what the skiing is like.

It ain't Superstar, but it's skiing.

*Mont St-Sauveur QC : May 5, 2013 – Skiing in May, Encore!!!*
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013/05/12/mont-st-sauveur-qc-may-5-2013-skiing-in-may-encore/
*
Mont St-Sauveur QC : May 12, 2013 – May, Mothers’ Day and Montréal*
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...-qc-may-12-2013-may-mothers-day-and-montreal/

*M.S.S. QC : SUNday May 6, 2012 – May Skiing Saviour*
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012/05/13/m-s-s-qc-sunday-may-6-2012-may-skiing-saviour/

*Mont St-Sauveur QC : May 10 & 19, 2014 – Last weekend at the beach – redux*
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...y-10-19-2014-last-weekend-at-the-beach-redux/


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2015)

MadPatSki said:


> SIKSKIER
> 
> There is snow remaining and the lift has been spinning all week (not for the general public - race camp) and will run in the morning this weekend. But are they going to open for the general public if the weather's crappy and no one buys a lift ticket? I guess that is one advantage of being within 40 miles from Montreal.
> 
> ...



Looks like a nice area!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2015)

Mont Saint-Sauveur closed for the season.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 14, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Mont Saint-Sauveur closed for the season.



A lot of snow was lost and they were a few thin spots. Could they have pushed more snow to continue spinning? Of course, but it was probably not economically sound. The dark clouds and chance of rain over hovering all weekend didn't help. Not sure how many tickets they sold on Sunday? That being said, the snow depth wasn't as deep as previous last weekend.

Killington is still hoping for June 1, but its hard to tell this time of the season. 

Here is this week's post,

Mid-May exceptions? – Eastern Closing Thread 2015 – Week 6  
http://wp.me/pP1GY-2HJ


----------



## ironhippy (May 14, 2015)

Murdochville got a dusting of snow this week!

Too bad they are so far away, with a bit of snowmaking and a lot more skier visits, they could run from Nov - June


----------



## MadPatSki (May 22, 2015)

One of my last updates of the season.

Liftserved skiing days are numbered. The blog post was written, before the email went up and info was posted. (Daughter had playing in a play, so it was an evening at the theatre, so I left without finishing the blog weekly Eastern ski update. But its pretty as I saw it, especially when I saw Jonathan's post earlier this week.


We are getting close...this might be the last weekend, but K seems pretty committed on spinning on June 1, although it will depend how bad it gets? I remember on June 1, 1993 where the walking required was probably as long as the snow cover.


I did some analysis of where does this means for Killington? Is the Beast back?


May be last weekend, May or June ? Eastern Closing Thread 2014-15 – Part 7
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...e-june-eastern-closing-thread-2014-15-part-7/


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 22, 2015)

Alright, I'm gonna come across as a complete DICK here, but MadPatSki you come across as a pretty dedicated skier. For as much as the skiing sucked in the state this year, the last 2 months have been superb.

http://www.onthesnow.com/colorado/arapahoe-basin-ski-area/historical-snowfall.html

Apr - 48"
May - 42" & counting

In fact, the current base is 58 inches which is the deepest it's been ALL year. Even Pallavicini and the upper east wall are still open

So to madpatski and anyone else who's wondering if it's worth coming to out to Colorado to ski, the answer is simply "Yes"


Taken on May 20th, from Al's Blog






[/THREADJACK]


----------



## MadPatSki (May 22, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> For as much as the skiing sucked in the state this year, the last 2 months have been superb.
> 
> So to madpatski and anyone else who's wondering if it's worth coming to out to Colorado to ski, the answer is simply "Yes"



I've been out West a few times in June and early July, generally great years. Mammoth (3 times), PNW (1), Whistler back in June 88. Always great trips.

Initially I was planning to head to Beartooth Basin in June, but they aren't opening this summer.


----------



## ironhippy (May 22, 2015)

More snow expected in Murdochville tonight, "5 cms over high terrain"!

I almost committed to a trip up there for tomorrow, but it's supposed to rain all day and I would need to be back tomorrow night, so I decided against 14 hours of driving in a 30 hour period for 4 hours of hike to skiing in the rain.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 22, 2015)

Does this count?

http://www.mountsnow.com/events/calendar/peace-pipe-jam/?utm_source=thelift&utm_medium=email&utm_content=5-22-15&utm_campaign=thelift


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 22, 2015)

It counts for something.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 23, 2015)

Bump....
With the hot rain coming down tonight and the heat tomorrow who knew this thread may still be valid for a new round of closings in 2015?
Of course, some just never reopened to extend their 2015 season.
May the winter of 2016 bring better news.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 23, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Bump....
> With the hot rain coming down tonight and the heat tomorrow who knew this thread may still be valid for a new round of closings in 2015?
> Or course some just never opened.
> May the winter of 2016 bring better news.



Blasphemy and coal for your stocking Scrooge from the NEK!!! 

Scary thing is you're probably way more right than wrong!! :-(


----------



## billski (Apr 17, 2016)

I haven't seen anything definitive either on web sites or on this thread for Stowe, Jay Peak, Killington or Sugarbush. Could I get an update?


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 17, 2016)

Stowe next Sunday final day.  Bush trying for May 1.  K TBD


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 17, 2016)

billski said:


> I haven't seen anything definitive either on web sites or on this thread for Stowe, Jay Peak, Killington or Sugarbush. Could I get an update?


Today is the last day for the Killington gondola. Only the Superstar pod will have lift serviced skiing.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Today is the last day for the Killington gondola. Only the Superstar pod will have lift serviced skiing.



Already down to Superstar?  Damn, that's depressing.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Already down to Superstar?  Damn, that's depressing.


Shame since there is still plenty of snow on several routes off K peak & Snowdon. It's the runouts getting down to K-1 that are getting washed out. Cascade was still wall to wall & deep when I last skied it Fri.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 17, 2016)

More people riding the Canyon quad today on the webcam, than I've seen all season.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 17, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> More people riding the Canyon quad today on the webcam, than I've seen all season.


Likely due to the fact that both Cascade runout & lower Bunny Buster are nearly washed out getting to the gondola. Lower Bunny where it crosses the bottom of Conclusion had very little snow Fri.The loading area for the gondola before the steps is just about washed out. Cascade runout just past the Canyon Quad was getting bare Fri. I don't know if they farmed snow from another area to try to patch it up for the weekend. They didn't do any patch work the 3 days I was there this past week.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 17, 2016)

On another note Sugarbush is going to a weekend only schedule after the 24th, conditions permitting.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Likely due to the fact that both Cascade runout & lower Bunny Buster are nearly washed out getting to the gondola. Lower Bunny where it crosses the bottom of Conclusion had very little snow Fri.The loading area for the gondola before the steps is just about washed out. Cascade runout just past the Canyon Quad was getting bare Fri. I don't know if they farmed snow from another area to try to patch it up for the weekend. They didn't do any patch work the 3 days I was there this past week.


Those areas are still covered...the area in front of the lodge is done.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 17, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> More people riding the Canyon quad today on the webcam, than I've seen all season.


That was the place to be all weekend.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 17, 2016)

ALLSKIING said:


> Those areas are still covered...the area in front of the lodge is done.



The area in front of the lodge was already toast by Thurs. Good to hear they patched up other areas for the weekend warriors.


----------



## 180 (Apr 17, 2016)

Double Dipper was awesome, as was SS


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 18, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Already down to Superstar?  Damn, that's depressing.




This week-end has been absolutely stunning, buw it was hard on the snowpack.   I coudl see differences in coverage from one run to the next.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 18, 2016)

180 said:


> Double Dipper was awesome, as was SS



Except for the pre-run run out, Highline was good, too.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiMEbike (Apr 18, 2016)

Loaf just announced their closing plans:   Open Daily through Sunday April 24th, and then will close midweek with plans to reopen for one more weekend 4/30 & 5/1.  

Great spring conditions up at the Loaf this past weekend.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Good news for Killington Midweek Season Pass Holders - starting Saturday April 23, midweek passes are valid 7 days a week for the rest of the season!

The K-1 Express Gondola has now closed for the season. Superstar Express Quad will continue to operate daily through May 1, and then switch to a Friday, Saturday and Sunday only operation mode. Weather permitting, Superstar Express will remain open until 5:00 p.m. on Saturdays for the remainder of the season.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 18, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> On another note Sugarbush is going to a weekend only schedule after the 24th, conditions permitting.



Sort of...they seem to always target to end daily operations the last full weekend of April and then if conditions allow they "reopen" for one more "bonus" weekend the following week in an attempt to hit May.

Some trails were getting a bit thin this weekend, so I would expect their trail count to start dropping (I'd expect Lower Organgrinder, Birdland, and maybe even Jester and Lower Jester to be done soon). Stein's is still quite deep and shouldn't have a problem making it to May 1st though.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 18, 2016)

billski said:


> I haven't seen anything definitive either on web sites or on this thread for Stowe, Jay Peak, Killington or Sugarbush. Could I get an update?



Didn't have time to answer as I was gone skiing. What a wonderful weekend, that is what Spring skiing is all about.

Well no one created a thread for 2016 and I don't necessarily like to mention my blog posts if there isn't topic related.

As per my annual tradition, here is my weekly post on the Who, What and Where? (see link for more details)

The best of Spring Skiing – Eastern Closing 2016 – Week 4
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2016/04/18/the-best-of-spring-skiing-eastern-closing-2016-week-4/


Down to 15 (which now includes the Midwest) East of the Rockies. Only 6 are open daily.


Midwest : Lutsen, Ski Brule
Quebec : Fortune, MSS, MSA, Valinouet, Lac Vert, Comi
Vermont : Jay, Stowe, Bush, Kmart
New Hampshire : Wildcat
Maine : SR, Loaf


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 18, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Sort of...they seem to always target to end daily operations the last full weekend of April and then if conditions allow they "reopen" for one more "bonus" weekend the following week in an attempt to hit May.
> 
> Some trails were getting a bit thin this weekend, so I would expect their trail count to start dropping (I'd expect Lower Organgrinder, Birdland, and maybe even Jester and Lower Jester to be done soon). Stein's is still quite deep and shouldn't have a problem making it to May 1st though.



They should have called Jester and Lower OG done on Sunday.  Lots of fast grass and rocks are all that's left in too many places.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 18, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> They should have called Jester and Lower OG done on Sunday.  Lots of fast grass and rocks are all that's left in too many places.



I skied Lower OG after the Stein's Challenge was over and was very surprised it was still open at that point on Saturday. I was pretty amazed the scratches on my skis after that run were so minor as I definitely hit a few rocks.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Apr 18, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> Didn't have time to answer as I was gone skiing. What a wonderful weekend, that is what Spring skiing is all about.
> 
> Well no one created a thread for 2016 and I don't necessarily like to mention my blog posts if there isn't topic related.
> 
> ...



Your blog has been a great resource to me these past weeks. You should post whenever you update it, as long as its within the rules here of course. Hell, you should have a sticky thread.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 20, 2016)

Sons of Thunder said:


> Your blog has been a great resource to me these past weeks. You should post whenever you update it, as long as its within the rules here of course. Hell, you should have a sticky thread.



Thanks. I remember I used to a Spring rundown back in the early 90 to see what were my options to ski for the weekend.

Now I've expanded my horizon to include all the East (from Ontario to North Carolina and Newfoundland). 

A few small edits on my last blog post.

Camp Fortune QC and Ski Brule MI are official done for the season.
Wildcat has confirmed for the coming weekend and is now aiming for May 1.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Apr 22, 2016)

Jay Peak has announced they're going weekend-only after this week.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 22, 2016)

Sons of Thunder said:


> Jay Peak has announced they're going weekend-only after this week.



No surprise there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 22, 2016)

With Stowe closing & Jay, Sugarbush, Sugarloaf, Sunday River, Wildcat all on or going to a weekend only schedule after Sunday Killington will be the only game in New England during the week.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 22, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> With Stowe closing & Jay, Sugarbush, Sugarloaf, Sunday River, Wildcat all on or going to a weekend only schedule after Sunday Killington will be the only game in New England during the week.



But Killington sucks so we shouldn't go there.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 22, 2016)

yeggous said:


> But Killington sucks so we shouldn't go there.


Got to agree with you there.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 22, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> With Stowe closing & Jay, Sugarbush, Sugarloaf, Sunday River, Wildcat all on or going to a weekend only schedule after Sunday Killington will be the only game in New England during the week.



Yup, can't blame the other places for closing mid-week either. There's just not enough demand mid-week at this point to justify them all being open and K already specifically targets that market and demand.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 22, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Yup, can't blame the other places for closing mid-week either. There's just not enough demand mid-week at this point to justify them all being open and K already specifically targets that market and demand.


It's only this week. After May 1 Killington will go to a Fri.-Sun. schedule, conditions permitting of course.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 22, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> With Stowe closing & Jay, Sugarbush, Sugarloaf, Sunday River, Wildcat all on or going to a weekend only schedule after Sunday Killington will be the only game in New England during the week.



Only through next week and then Kmart goes to a Fri-Sun operating schedule.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 22, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> Thanks. I remember I used to a Spring rundown back in the early 90 to see what were my options to ski for the weekend.
> 
> Now I've expanded my horizon to include all the East (from Ontario to North Carolina and Newfoundland).
> 
> ...


 
Pat, no problem making your spring updates a thread or sticky here.

I read your blog now too after my trip to QC in March.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 22, 2016)

Sunday River is sounding less and less committed to making it to next weekend. Their latest snow report:


> We're still planning to re-open next weekend for our final two days of the season, ending with free skiing on May 1, but everything depends on weather and snow cover so please check here for updates. Conditions will definitely be better this weekend that next weekend, so we encourage you to get out there now.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 23, 2016)

I dont think Sunday River is going to make another week from what i ssw today. Maybe Sunday punch with a lot of farming.   Base area is toasted.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 23, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> I dont think Sunday River is going to make another week from what i ssw today. Maybe Sunday punch with a lot of farming.   Base area is toasted.


I think the only sure things for lift-served May turns are Killington and St-Sauveur. No one can take anything from granted when it comes to spinning in May.

Sugarloaf, Mont Comi should be able to make it.

Wildcat, Jay and SR might be the most tentative for various reasons.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2016)

GM at Wildcat was apparently pretty gung ho about offering May turns next weekend.  Snow won't be an issue.


----------



## shwilly (Apr 23, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> I dont think Sunday River is going to make another week from what i ssw today. Maybe Sunday punch with a lot of farming.   Base area is toasted.



I think you're right. I was thinking today that it didn't look like it could go another week. Aside from the base, almost every way down has multiple seriously thin/slushy spots. I don't know if what's left can really be groomed any more.

It was a lot of fun today, though.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 23, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> I think the only sure things for lift-served May turns are Killington and St-Sauveur. No one can take anything from granted when it comes to spinning in May.
> 
> Sugarloaf, Mont Comi should be able to make it.
> 
> Wildcat, Jay and SR might be the most tentative for various reasons.



Sugarbush also seems pretty sure they can still make it with at least Stein's Run open via the Valley House quad.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 23, 2016)

I'll echo what DHS said. The Wildcat management sounds very dedicated to opening next weekend. Today he sounded far more certain about going for another week than he sounded last weekend about opening this weekend. They still have a boatload of snow on Lynx. Coverage should not be a problem. If they don't open, it will be a Peak Resorts financial decision.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 23, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> GM at Wildcat was apparently pretty gung ho about offering May turns next weekend.  Snow won't be an issue.



In some cases I mentioned that it would due to various reasons; I know some areas are hurting this year, so for some it will fall on how many tickets they can expect to sell.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> In some cases I mentioned that it would due to various reasons; I know some areas are hurting this year, so for some it will fall on how many tickets they can expect to sell.



No doubt. I read that.

If they sold 10 tickets today, they didn't sell 11.  Season pass holders only for the most part.  All the usual suspects at the hill today; the drinkers with a skiing problem. 

Given the poor economic performance Peak likely had this year, I'm completely surprised by the effort. I pinched myself last weekend when they opened and claimed last to close bragging rights in the state.  This weekend was an added gift to the regulars who continued to show up all year despite the crappy conditions.

Next weekend would be all for marketing; being able to say May skiing.  Given the weather this year, that's a real testament to the quality of mountain operations staff they have.  

Hope it happens. I'll definitely be there if it does.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 23, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> All the usual suspects at the hill today; the drinkers with a skiing problem.



Hey now, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Apr 23, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> I think the only sure things for lift-served May turns are Killington and *St-Sauveur*. No one can take anything from granted when it comes to spinning in May.
> 
> Sugarloaf, Mont Comi should be able to make it.
> 
> Wildcat, Jay and SR might be the most tentative for various reasons.



Have you heard anything locally about conditions at St Sauveur? I'll probably be sticking to the green (for my wife) and blue (me and my daughter) trails off of L'Atomic Express. Trying to decide between there and Jay for April 30.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 24, 2016)

Sons of Thunder said:


> Have you heard anything locally about conditions at St Sauveur? I'll probably be sticking to the green (for my wife) and blue (me and my daughter) trails off of L'Atomic Express. Trying to decide between there and Jay for April 30.



I was hoping to go this weekend, but important stuff to deal with.

Red Bird is still open, not sure what is planned for next weekend? The question also is when will they decided only to run the l'étoile chair? I was hoping to make it to Maine with Apr 30-May 1, but I just realized that the concert I have tickets for in Ottawa is Friday night. I might ski at MSS on Saturday and south of the border on Sunday. 

http://www.montsaintsauveur.com/en/trail-map


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Apr 25, 2016)

Jay Peak anticipates having only Jet Triple and Jet open. So St-Sauveur it is I guess. Unfortunately St-Sauveur has very little info about which trails/lifts they're going to open, just that they're going to be open on the 30th. If anyone hears anything please let me know since my family needs access to green/blue trails.


----------



## machski (Apr 25, 2016)

Hmm, April 30th I can assure that green/blues will not ski as such this late in a season if they are available.  Good luck.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 25, 2016)

machski said:


> Hmm, April 30th I can assure that green/blues will not ski as such this late in a season if they are available.  Good luck.



Hill 70 at MSS although now rated black was a blue for many years. Red Bird might be more difficult if it is still open.

You want to find some legit green/blues, head to Mont Comi just past Rimouski. :blink:

Okay all kidding aside, here's my latest post on closings:

What do I mean by “May continue skiing”?


a) Ski area might open this weekend
b) Ski area might go beyond this weekend
c) Skiing into May
d) Lifts aren’t an end to all means.
e) All of the above


May continue skiing – Eastern Closing Thread 2016 – Week 5
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2016/04/25/may-continue-skiing-eastern-closing-thread-2016-week-5/


----------



## drjeff (Apr 25, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> GM at Wildcat was apparently pretty gung ho about offering May turns next weekend.  Snow won't be an issue.



The lake water is probably still a touch too chilly for BH to start his other skiing passion, water skiing, for that season!

Might as well spin the lifts for 1 more weekend of "frozen water" skiing!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 25, 2016)

Unfortunately, ain't happening. They pulled the plug. Can't say I blame them.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Apr 28, 2016)

Good news from Mt St Sauveur. I messaged their Facebook directly and received word that they'll have both Atomic and Etoiles lifts open and will be servicing 9 trails and their terrain park. They recently posted a pic showing the depth on Cote 70 was above the height of a person.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 28, 2016)

Sons of Thunder said:


> Good news from Mt St Sauveur. I messaged their Facebook directly and received word that they'll have both Atomic and Etoiles lifts open and will be servicing 9 trails and their terrain park. They recently posted a pic showing the depth on Cote 70 was above the height of a person.



They show next weekend(May7-8) scheduled also.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 28, 2016)

Sunday River has confirmed that they will be open this weekend. Sunday is free.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 28, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Sunday River has confirmed that they will be open this weekend. Sunday is free.



I'll be there both days. Need to get up to North Conway to take my winter things home for the season. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Killington is the only mountain in New England planning to offer lift serviced skiing beyond this weekend. I guess it'll be Killington & Mt. St. Sauveur duking it out again for last to close in the east. Perhaps Mad Pat knows of others.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 28, 2016)

All Burke passes (not just Judge passes) are accepted at Jay this weekend.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Forgot to add Killington will be offering biking on Snowshed this weekend & Sugarbush's golf course will be open.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 28, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Killington is the only mountain in New England planning to offer lift serviced skiing beyond this weekend. I guess it'll be Killington & Mt. St. Sauveur duking it out again for last to close in the east. Perhaps Mad Pat knows of others.



New England = Kmart is the only shop in town
East of the Rockies = Kmart and MSS and not daily.

We are going to be down to more or less one lift and two runs in each of them this weekend for K and MSS. It's ugly, so ugly that I'm not going to cross the border to ski in Maine this weekend even if it's free.

Everyone remaining is closing this weekend (SR, Loaf, Bush, Jay, Mont Comi).

The best deal for the $ is Mont Comi on the edge of the Gaspé Peninsula. $25 CDN for 24 out of 30 runs open....oh yeah, it's pretty far east and I'm going to a show in Ottawa tomorrow night.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 28, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I'll be there both days. Need to get up to North Conway to take my winter things home for the season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Should be fun.  Bring the rock skis!  It's thin.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Apr 29, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> New England = Kmart is the only shop in town
> East of the Rockies = Kmart and MSS and not daily.
> 
> We are going to be down to more or less one lift and two runs in each of them this weekend for K and MSS. It's ugly, so ugly that I'm not going to cross the border to ski in Maine this weekend even if it's free.
> ...



Hey Pat where did you get that news re MSS from? Did the Facebook person lie to me?


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 29, 2016)

Sons of Thunder said:


> Hey Pat where did you get that news re MSS from? Did the Facebook person lie to me?



I think he was referring to after this weekend.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 29, 2016)

I am in for Runs Sat and Sunday at the River.


----------



## skiMEbike (Apr 29, 2016)

Vortex said:


> I am in for Runs Sat and Sunday at the River.



Don't ski the brown snow...Here's a pic from last Saturday at the River.   The loading area onto Barker was by far the worst, and the rest of the open trails (along with a few closed ones) were fine.   I am sure they will farm some of the snow out of RC to make the Barker load area.   It will be a ski & MTB weekend for me at the Loaf...CRNEMBA just opened up some ST along the gauge trail !!

Enjoy some of the last turns of the season everyone...It really is AMAZING we are skiing on May 1st given the lack of winter!!


----------



## yeggous (Apr 29, 2016)

skiMEbike said:


> Don't ski the brown snow...Here's a pic from last Saturday at the River.   The loading area onto Barker was by far the worst, and the rest of the open trails (along with a few closed ones) were fine.   I am sure they will farm some of the snow out of RC to make the Barker load area.   It will be a ski & MTB weekend for me at the Loaf...CRNEMBA just opened up some ST along the gauge trail !!
> 
> Enjoy some of the last turns of the season everyone...It really is AMAZING we are skiing on May 1st given the lack of winter!!
> View attachment 20087



Ouch, that is ugly. Wildcat looked a lot better than that last weekend. It's a shame (but understandable) that offerings this time of year come down to the bottom line. I put my rocks skis in my truck so I'm ready for it.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 29, 2016)

Barker base area last Saturday


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 29, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> I think he was referring to after this weekend.



Yes, after this weekend.

THIS is the current situation (checked yesterday).
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2016/04/25/may-continue-skiing-eastern-closing-thread-2016-week-5/


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 29, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Barker base area last Saturday



Watch out where the huskies go, and don't you ski that yellow snow
Watch out where the huskies go, and don't you ski that brown snow


----------



## JimG. (Apr 29, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> The best deal for the $ is Mont Comi on the edge of the Gaspé Peninsula. $25 CDN for 24 out of 30 runs open....oh yeah, it's pretty far east and I'm going to a show in Ottawa tomorrow night.



That's a 10 hour drive for me; looks like a fun place maybe I'll visit next winter.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 29, 2016)

JimG. said:


> That's a 10 hour drive for me; looks like a fun place maybe I'll visit next winter.



I've been saying that for a few years, but I have a show tonight and plus I have a doctor appointment and I'm bringing my daughter to the dentist on Monday. I guess MSS it will be; free skiing at SRiver isn't worth the drive with other closer options.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 29, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> I've been saying that for a few years, but I have a show tonight and plus I have a doctor appointment and I'm bringing my daughter to the dentist on Monday. I guess MSS it will be; free skiing at SRiver isn't worth the drive with other closer options.



MSS not in my driving wheelhouse either at 7 hours each way. Will hit that during my Tremblant trip next season.

At least the trout fishing here is starting to pick up.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Apr 29, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> I've been saying that for a few years, but I have a show tonight and plus I have a doctor appointment and I'm bringing my daughter to the dentist on Monday. I guess MSS it will be; free skiing at SRiver isn't worth the drive with other closer options.



I'll be there too. Just checked the website again and now the $25 spring lift tickets are gone! I guess I waited too long to buy them, since it was a last minute decision between MSS and Jay. Full price it is then...


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 29, 2016)

Sons of Thunder said:


> I'll be there too. Just checked the website again and now the $25 spring lift tickets are gone! I guess I waited too long to buy them, since it was a last minute decision between MSS and Jay. Full price it is then...



I didn't know the $25 were limited? Anyhow regardless of the price (the exchange rate is really good on the US $), you'll have a blast.



> MSS not in my driving wheelhouse either at 7 hours each way. Will hit that during my Tremblant trip next season.



MSS isn't anything to write home about except the fact that they offer a long season. McSkiing.

My skiing options are (in Google times):

2 hours to MSS
4.25 to Jay
5 to Bush
5.5 to Kmart
6 to Sunday River
6 to Sugarloaf
7.5 to Mont Comi


----------



## JimG. (Apr 29, 2016)

My closest option left would be K at 3.25 hours. I'm 4.5 from SB, everything else on your list is a minimum of 5.5 each way.

I'm more likely to drive a long way for variety than 3 hours for 1 or 2 trails. Hard to find 3 days to make the drive worth it this time of year.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 29, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> MSS isn't anything to write home about except the fact that they offer a long season. McSkiing.



I wouldn't go out of my way to ski MSS during mid-winter.  They do a great job servicing the Montreal metropolitan area, but they are far from being a destination resort.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 29, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> 2 hours to MSS - FREE with my Edelweiss pass
> 4.25 to Jay - $20 CDN
> 5 to Bush - $ 50 US
> 5.5 to Kmart - $ 29 US (50% with a pass from elsewhere)
> ...



Something I neglected to add, cost of lift tickets. Need to save money to continue my ski season.


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> Something I neglected to add, cost of lift tickets. Need to save money to continue my ski season.



Oh and 26 h (1,842 miles) to Loveland $40 lift ticket about 80" base still and snowing!


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Apr 29, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> Something I neglected to add, cost of lift tickets. Need to save money to continue my ski season.



Kids 12 and under skiing for free sealed the deal for me!

And as you mentioned the exchange rate is indeed very good. I've been taking full advantage this entire week in Montreal. Heading up to St Sauveur tonight!


----------



## JimG. (Apr 29, 2016)

Sons of Thunder said:


> Kids 12 and under skiing for free sealed the deal for me!
> 
> And as you mentioned the exchange rate is indeed very good. I've been taking full advantage this entire week in Montreal. Heading up to St Sauveur tonight!



Glad you made the trip happen.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 29, 2016)

JimG. said:


> At least the trout fishing here is starting to pick up.


Lots of striped bass, bluefish & a few weakfish mixed in right off the beach here in Jamaica Bay, Brooklyn. Good size too.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Apr 30, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Glad you made the trip happen.


Thanks! I'm definitely looking to go further north to Le Massif next year! Your trip pics were awesome!


----------



## machski (Apr 30, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Barker base area last Saturday



I hope no one got turned off from these photos.  Just got back from walking the dog and Barker base looks 10 times better this weekend.  Last weekend, they got hit with a lot of rain Friday night causing the mud lot at Barker base.  I heard Sunday was better.  Looks like from Right Stuff today you take the last old cut in of 1500 road back onto Rocking Chair to get to the base.  Thought they might have done that for last weekend too.


----------



## machski (Apr 30, 2016)

Barker Basin this morning


----------



## cdskier (Apr 30, 2016)

It is pretty amazing how much snow ski areas can move around to patch things up even this late in the season. While I'm not skiing this weekend, I've still been looking at Sugarbush's webcam. Yesterday the base area was mostly brown, today there is a nice path of white snow leading back to the lift.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 30, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Lots of striped bass, bluefish & a few weakfish mixed in right off the beach here in Jamaica Bay, Brooklyn. Good size too.



Figured the blues and stripers had started to hit.

Time for a few early morning trips out on the sound.

Getting my freshwater trout now before the streams dry up. We need rain badly.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 30, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Figured the blues and stripers had started to hit.
> 
> Time for a few early morning trips out on the sound.
> 
> Getting my freshwater trout now before the streams dry up. We need rain badly.



Yep, everything is drying up fast this spring. Saw the schoolies were up to RI/MA in the saltwater report last night.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (May 1, 2016)

Just got back after a long drive home from Mont St Sauveur. Just my luck that 15 South was *completely* closed with no warning or detour signs at all. Thanks for the parting gift Canada! Then bumper to bumper traffic the second I entered the Bronx. Welcome home gift from NY!

As for the mountain, I really loved the vibe of the place and the RFID lift tickets are amazing. It wasn't so great though when I discovered L'Atomic was not spinning and all the green/blue trails were closed, contrary to what I was told by the person running their Facebook. We still had a good time but my daughter just wasn't comfortable on the black trails, although she was able to get down it well enough. Healthy patches of ice to be found, but hey it's spring so can't complain. Coverage itself on what was open was very good with no brown spots in sight. We called it a day around 1:30 (4 hour lift ticket was only $28!) and took some rides on the Viking and Dragon which were lots of fun. I'd definitely like to come back next year, and if any of you are close enough to go tomorrow I would definitely suggest it! Had a nice lunch in town afterwards too, what a beautiful place.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 2, 2016)

So today is the first day there is no lift serviced skiing available in New England or the east for that matter.....


----------



## MadPatSki (May 2, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> So today is the first day there is no lift serviced skiing available in New England or the east for that matter.....



Okay it's a crappy day outside (at least here), but I long for the good old days (for me). 

Flashback midweek mid-June 1992. I know it's a repeat, but I'm feeling nostalgic. Plus I need to write a few more midweek lift served TRs from the 1980s and 90s. Maybe I'll find to energy to scan and write some old TRs.

https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012/06/12/killington-vt-thursday-june-11-1992/


----------



## fbrissette (May 2, 2016)

Very nice rossignol 4S.  Used to have a pair just like this.


----------



## machski (May 2, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> Okay it's a crappy day outside (at least here), but I long for the good old days (for me).
> 
> Flashback midweek mid-June 1992. I know it's a repeat, but I'm feeling nostalgic. Plus I need to write a few more midweek lift served TRs from the 1980s and 90s. Maybe I'll find to energy to scan and write some old TRs.
> 
> https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012/06/12/killington-vt-thursday-june-11-1992/



Ah yes, the good ole days.  I skied the next day (friday the 12th) that year in the morning then drove home and graduated high school that night.  Memories...


----------



## MadPatSki (May 2, 2016)

*Dual May Days for Mothers’ Day – Eastern Closing Thread 2016 – Week 6*

https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...thers-day-eastern-closing-thread-2016-week-6/

Down to 2 East of the Rockies and no one open daily.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 3, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> *Dual May Days for Mothers’ Day – Eastern Closing Thread 2016 – Week 6*
> 
> https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...thers-day-eastern-closing-thread-2016-week-6/
> 
> Down to 2 East of the Rockies and no one open daily.


Pat a correction to your K schedule. On Fri. they open at 9am (8am Sat./Sun. only). Fri. & Sun. the lift spins to 4pm. Sat. is the only day the lift spins to 5pm.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 3, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Pat a correction to your K schedule. On Fri. they open at 9am (8am Sat./Sun. only). Fri. & Sun. the lift spins to 4pm. Sat. is the only day the lift spins to 5pm.



Thanks, just corrected. I used last year information and didn't notice the variation this season.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 9, 2016)

Here is my latest update on Eastern lift spinning...


May it last? Eastern Closing Thread 2016 – Week 7
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2016/05/09/may-it-last-eastern-closing-thread-2016-week-7/


Two options this weekend.
The following weekend anywhere between 0 and 2 in the East.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 16, 2016)

MSS is scheduled to open again Fri.-Sun. this weekend (weather permitting). Long range forecast is for sunshine this weekend so I think there's a good chance they will.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 16, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> MSS is scheduled to open again Fri.-Sun. this weekend (weather permitting). Long range forecast is for sunshine this weekend so I think there's a good chance they will.



Actually it's Sat-Mon, Monday is a Holiday up here.

Here's my latest...

What lift is still brining skiers up in the East?
MSS and Kmart, that's who.


Deep into May – Eastern Closing Thread 2016 – Week 8
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2016/05/16/deep-into-may-eastern-closing-thread-2016-week-8/


----------



## JimG. (May 17, 2016)

All that is left to decide is whether K can make it through Memorial Day weekend after such a crappy winter.

If they do it would be very impressive.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 17, 2016)

JimG. said:


> All that is left to decide is whether K can make it through Memorial Day weekend after such a crappy winter.
> 
> If they do it would be very impressive.


It all depends on how long Mike wants to spin the lift. I'm sure there will be enough skiable product left Memorial Day. The thing is Mike has stated in the past that once the lift is no longer ski on/ski off they will close. Years ago that wasn't the mountains policy. I remember years past when not only did you have to carry your equipment on/off the lift but also substantial walking was required to not only get down to the snow but also having to walk across several broken up sections along the trail. It sounds like Mike won't push it that far. Can't say I blame him for the obvious liability issues that could occur if someone gets hurt.


----------



## dlague (May 19, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> It all depends on how long Mike wants to spin the lift. I'm sure there will be enough skiable product left Memorial Day. The thing is Mike has stated in the past that once the lift is no longer ski on/ski off they will close. Years ago that wasn't the mountains policy. I remember years past when not only did you have to carry your equipment on/off the lift but also substantial walking was required to not only get down to the snow but also having to walk across several broken up sections along the trail. It sounds like Mike won't push it that far. Can't say I blame him for the obvious liability issues that could occur if someone gets hurt.



Memorial day might be a stretch for Killington.  With some warm weather ahead with no cold temps at night and the start of next week being full on sun, odds are slim.  There is now an s turn in that trail where the soil is heating and causing snow to melt.  Yes they can push snow around possibly - I guess it depends how much visibility they will gain above what get have been getting already.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 19, 2016)

dlague said:


> There is now an s turn in that trail where the soil is heating and causing snow to melt.


There are two actually & the one you don't see on the webcam is larger than the one you do see. You can see a bit of it here.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 20, 2016)

Here's a better shot taken this morning. Picture thanks to a K-Zone poster.


----------



## Domeskier (May 20, 2016)

Did they intentionally set out to destroy the best lines on middle supe, because, man, did they ever succeed!


----------



## machski (May 20, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Did they intentionally set out to destroy the best lines on middle supe, because, man, did they ever succeed!



Really, it's May 20th after a year that K didn't even get to 100" of snowfall and we're still skiing.  Grab some Cabot cheddar to go with that whine while you're up here!!


----------



## machski (May 20, 2016)

Some pictures of SS.  I think they have a potential shot at next weekend too.


----------



## chuckstah (May 20, 2016)

Word on the hill is they will try for next weekend. The thin area. At the end of the middle flats got a nice repair job. Several feet deep.


----------



## chuckstah (May 20, 2016)

Patched spot


----------



## Kleetus (May 20, 2016)

Looks good considering the winter we had. Heading up to make some turns tomorrow to close out my season since I have to drive by for work anyways.


----------



## bttocs (May 20, 2016)

I went today and it was very good. Lots of big moguls and lots of snow. A couple of narrow spots as people have posted, but they were not a problem at all. It was nice that virtually everyone was a good skier and practiced good etiquette. Zero lift line. The beer sure tasted good at the end of the day.  I will try to post some pict's later.


----------



## JimG. (May 21, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Did they intentionally set out to destroy the best lines on middle supe, because, man, did they ever succeed!



Necessary to scratch enough snow together for patching things up.


----------



## Domeskier (May 21, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Necessary to scratch enough snow together for patching things up.



Yeah, definitely the deepest pack there.  Too bad it wouldn't be cost efficient for them to harvest the snow on cascade that folks have been insisting on hiking too...


----------



## steamboat1 (May 21, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Yeah, definitely the deepest pack there.  Too bad it wouldn't be cost efficient for them to harvest the snow on cascade that folks have been insisting on hiking too...


Why go that far? There's plenty of snow left to harvest on lower Skye Hawk if they chose to. Actually I'm surprised K doesn't have the trail listed as open or at least indicate the lower section is.


----------



## joshua segal (May 21, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Why go that far? There's plenty of snow left to harvest on lower Skye Hawk if they chose to. Actually I'm surprised K doesn't have the trail listed as open or at least indicate the lower section is.



I was told that it is expensive to push snow and that the longer the distance, the less efficient the process.


----------



## sull1102 (May 21, 2016)

Don't touch my Cascade stash! Until this weekend it was absolutely worth the hike over.


----------



## chuckstah (May 21, 2016)

Cascade today. Fading fast! Lots of walking/grass skiing.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 21, 2016)

joshua segal said:


> I was told that it is expensive to push snow and that the longer the distance, the less efficient the process.



Skye Hawk is right next to Superstar, Cascade isn't.


----------



## chuckstah (May 21, 2016)

Almost no snow left on Skyhawk today.   It is toasted.  Cascade is done as well.  Not possible to harvest anything from either trail.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 21, 2016)

Waiting to the lifts to stop this weekend before posting my next update, but Killington is focusing on Memorial. Likely walking on and off the chair like the good old days.

I'm skiing at MSS this weekend, maybe K next weekend.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 22, 2016)

Cascade today.  



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## sull1102 (May 22, 2016)

Cascade this weekend was still worth the hike, but this was all she wrote


----------



## Smellytele (May 23, 2016)

love it when there is snow on the ceiling.


----------



## tree_skier (May 24, 2016)

Snow falls up Charlie Brown


----------



## MadPatSki (May 26, 2016)

Killington is back and will offer the longest (1997-98) and latest (2001-02) ski season the East has seen in almost 20 years. This is incredible considering that the ski resort only received 81″ of snow this season, only one-third their yearly snow average and the resort’s lowest snowfall on record by over a 4-feet margin to 1979-80


At the end of May – Eastern Closing Thread 2016 – Week 9
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2016/05/26/at-the-end-of-may-eastern-closing-thread-2016-week-9/


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2016)

Would be interesting to know how much snowmaking added because many resorts add feet of man made.


----------



## machski (May 26, 2016)

dlague said:


> Would be interesting to know how much snowmaking added because many resorts add feet of man made.



????  Look at Mad River Glen, they basically had no season without snowmaking.  I think we can say overall snowmaking at least doubled annual snowfall.  At Killington, Superstar snowmaking easily added roughly 20 feet, probably more given all the meltdown.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 26, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> Killington is back and will offer the longest (1997-98) and latest (2001-02) ski season the East has seen in almost 20 years. This is incredible considering that the ski resort only received 81″ of snow this season, only one-third their yearly snow average and the resort’s lowest snowfall on record by over a 4-feet margin to 1979-80
> 
> 
> At the end of May – Eastern Closing Thread 2016 – Week 9
> https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2016/05/26/at-the-end-of-may-eastern-closing-thread-2016-week-9/


Pat thanks again for keeping records.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 27, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Pat thanks again for keeping records.



Thanks. Now if only I was so prolific in writing (and completing) TRs. :blink:


----------



## MadPatSki (May 28, 2016)

UPDATE : May 28, 5:30pm : Thanks to this heatwave and temperatures in the mid-80F, Sunday May 29 may be the last day of the season (lift access will be free), HOWEVER if "snow conditions permit we could turn the lift again on Wednesday for one last hurrah" June 1!!! http://wp.me/pP1GY-3gb


----------



## freeskierinvt (May 28, 2016)

A nearby weather station at ~2000' had a reading of 91° yesterday afternoon, and 94° today. Still reading 93 currently. Wouldn't be surprised if it was about the same temp at the base of Superstar. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (May 31, 2016)

http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/conditions/dor


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2016)

Big applause for even considering it.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 31, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Big applause for even considering it.


It would've been crazy if they had opened. Judging by the webcams there's only snow on maybe a 100 yard stretch on the upper part of middle Superstar. No snow on the headwall & even though they said no snow on the lower 1/3 of Superstar I'd guesstimate it's more like the lower 2/3.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 31, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> It would've been crazy if they had opened. Judging by the webcams there's only snow on maybe a 100 yard stretch on the upper part of middle Superstar. No snow on the headwall & even though they said no snow on the lower 1/3 of Superstar I'd guesstimate it's more like the lower 2/3.



Kudos indeed.

Incredible that it was even this close to happen on this pathetic season.


Now what? Who? Where? - Eastern Closing Thread 2016 - Week 10 and Final...for the East
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...g-thread-2016-week-10-and-final-for-the-east/


----------



## steamboat1 (May 31, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> Kudos indeed.
> 
> Incredible that it was even this close to happen on this pathetic season.
> 
> ...


Pat Aspen was open for the 3 day Memorial Day weekend. Thought it's worth a mention.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 31, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Pat Aspen was open for the 3 day Memorial Day weekend. Thought it's worth a mention.



Thanks, I missed that one.


----------



## dlague (May 31, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> Kudos indeed.
> 
> Incredible that it was even this close to happen on this pathetic season.
> 
> ...





steamboat1 said:


> Pat Aspen was open for the 3 day Memorial Day weekend. Thought it's worth a mention.



A Basin is still a lot of fun!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 31, 2016)

dlague said:


> A Basin is still a lot of fun!


We in the east really don't care.


----------



## dlague (May 31, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> We in the east really don't care.



Well the people we met on the chairlift from back east seemed to enjoy it!  And ..... I am from the east!


----------



## machski (Jun 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> Well the people we met on the chairlift from back east seemed to enjoy it!  And ..... I am from the east!



You can say that for the balance of the current season.  Next year, you are from out west .


----------



## dlague (Jun 1, 2016)

machski said:


> You can say that for the balance of the current season.  Next year, you are from out west .



Tough crowd!  Born and raised in NE.  Will always be home!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2016)

Personally, I like the reports from out west whether be people who reside in the east going on vacation or those who have relocated.  If somebody moved to New Zealand I think it would be great if they remained active on AZ and shared their experiences on snow.


----------



## dlague (Jun 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Personally, I like the reports from out west whether be people who reside in the east going on vacation or those who have relocated.  If somebody moved to New Zealand I think it would be great if they remained active on AZ and shared their experiences on snow.



I agree!  I liken these forums to a kind of family!  On any given winter we reach out to strangers that we have traded words with here to make turns at a resort where two or more people are skiing/snowboarding.  In many cases, friendships form as the Cannon group has.   I have met a lot of AZoners and that does not get lost because one moves away!

Back on topic it was tough in NE but those of you that made the Killington stretch work - kudo's!  If I was back east I would have done the same.  Now i still ski here instead as many of you would if you were here as well.


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 1, 2016)

Well said Dave---I know who to contact if I'm ever fortunate to make turns in CO.
AZ is a great community and many good ski friends have been formed because of this site.


----------



## dlague (Jun 1, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Well said Dave---I know who to contact if I'm ever fortunate to make turns in CO.
> AZ is a great community and many good ski friends have been formed because of this site.



We will have some buddy tickets!


----------

